# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  nOva's cutting log

## novastepp

well here, this is going to be my cutting log. my starting weight is 192 standing at 5'9.5". bf is around 9% and i am a very cool guy. 
hopes and aspirations after the diet are to be around 5% bf, and still be really cool if not cooler. due to classes / finals, my diet and training schedule has been well, (in the hunter gatherer sense of the word....bad)...therefore my maxes and bf have changed in a "not positive" manner. so tonight i will 2rep max out in (flat BB bench, parallel squat-with a shoulderwidth stance-, deadlift, and pullups until failure. 
i am not posting my diet as of now, or ever, because it is unorthodox. however i am trying to see if strict dieting and exercise can lead a person to the 5%bf range. i will hopefully be cutting for 10 weeks. cardio will be gin this week with 2days in teh am @60-65% of my MHR. i will post daily of my activity level which will be, well....high. my daily calorie intake will be 2044. carbs at 175g protein at 240g and fat intake will be minimal. (please don't ask to see my diet, and don't ask me why i am taking this approach. i am testing these ratios to see if they work.)
my log will also express how i feel, am i pumped? am i keeping strength? and i lethargic? am i horny? am i getting cooler? ect. ect. i hope to have any and all support because cutting is hard on me mentally because i love to eat and am usually hungry. 
also with my campus job of being a freshman orientation leader, this summer's schedule might hinder teh diet until i can figure a way to utilize it to its full potential. nonetheless, i will keep any and all updates posted. 

 :Owned:  -nOva-

----------


## novastepp

i do have some pictures that were taken recently, with my bf around 9% or slightly higher. who cares about before pictures anyway.....you look back and laugh.  :LOL:  

oh and by the way i am going to win the heisman... :Smilie:

----------


## ShnouzedUp

:LOL:  hey "cool guy" can i see your diet  :LOL:  jk bro, good luck man

----------


## novastepp

> hey "cool guy" can i see your diet  jk bro, good luck man


thanks bro! i'll whore at ya later  :Smilie:

----------


## 1buffsob

Looking good broheim. You have my support. I'll be watching you :What?: 

Also, develop some damn lats  :LOL: 

1buffsob

----------


## novastepp

> Looking good broheim. You have my support. I'll be watching you
> 
> Also, develop some damn lats 
> 
> 1buffsob


i can't seem to grow after a certain point. my next bulk in teh fall will be a 2x a week training method. kinda like ironman's. my laggers are def. chest/lats. i suck basically.  :Smilie:

----------


## 1buffsob

> i can't seem to grow after a certain point. my next bulk in teh fall will be a 2x a week training method. kinda like ironman's. my laggers are def. chest/lats. *i suck basically*.


The first step to recovery is admiting you have a problem. :Wink/Grin:  I'm glad you realize the truth, now we can work to fix that.  :LOL:  

1buffsob

----------


## novastepp

prework out... had my meal at 4:45. i will be training at 5:45 so i am off to the gym. i am thinking about not posting maxes because i do not think they will represent where i was a couple weeks ago, nonetheless i will post where i am tonight (which will be depressing). i am also going to be using a fat loss training program (by I believe it is either Dave Tate, or Ian King) for 3 weeks. then i will be creating a 2x-a-week training method to hopefully make my body grow. anywho, i will contribute more after my workout. 

 :Owned:

----------


## mwolffey

good luck bro...ill be watching

----------


## Myka

nova bud...do not be hesitant to post the truth...we are all your bros..and if someone says something you dont like you know I will flame them into suicide :Smilie: ...Im rooting for you..and I believe you will hit 5%..at least I hope so because I would like to do something similar...

booo being fat :Smilie:  ............................and I want to see lots a pics :EEK!:

----------


## dazbo

hey ill be watchin. and good luck!

BTW, not being funny but do you think youre 9% BF in those pics ? Anyone else think so ? Its just I beleive Im around the same, but I think Im more like 12% ?!!

----------


## dazbo

do i have to write something just to subscribe to it ?!! 

 :Hmmmm:

----------


## novastepp

> hey ill be watchin. and good luck!
> 
> BTW, not being funny but do you think youre 9% BF in those pics ? Anyone else think so ? Its just I beleive Im around the same, but I think Im more like 12% ?!!


nahh i dont think i am in the pics. i think i am a little higher. trust me man, i dont have much mass. i have only been into the BB game for a little over a year. all previous training came from outside sports without all of the knowledge here. definately more than 9% but 9% was my last test, before diet and training went all to hell from finals. go to thread tools to subscribe  :Smilie:

----------


## Steve80

Good luck man. I need to cut to get my abs poppin out more again, but scared, I dont wanna loose muscle. I am bulkin like crazy, right now I am at 193, plan to bulk till 210-220, imagine that will be somewhere around july/august with the rate I am growin, then once i gain all that mass cut so I will still look big and not have to worry about gettin skinny again lol.

----------


## novastepp

ok here is what went on. i decided to do a traditional back/bi day.
Deads:
warmup1 (w1) 135x2
w2 225x2
SET1: 315x2 (used straps)
SET2: 350x2 (used straps)
SET3: 365x1 (used straps)

*this is pretty [email protected] good for me. my PB is 385 (when i was finishing up pheraplex), i felt strong and pumped for the deads despite my lack of sleep from being with the lady last night  :Wink: 

DB shrugs w/80's (sets of 15, 15) w/75's (set of 17)

lat pulldowns:
w1, 90?(6) (whatever the hell 9o is. im guessing around 90lbs)
SET1: 130 (for10)
SET2: 140 (10)
SET3: 140 (10)

*felt good, i just stopped an 8,6,4 routine by the way so the endurance for me to go to 10 reps is difficult for me seeing as i havent adapted to a higher number of reps for 3 sets, still, im satisfied. also, as you can tell from my pics, my lats suck. i have a hard time building them. i hope to bulk and really flame them in the fall.

Seated Rows (hands at or around nipple level)
w1: 90(6) (yeah effing 90 again???)
SET1: 140(10)
SET2: 150(10) -struggled because of grip-
SET3: 150(10) -used straps-

*now might be a good time to explain my medical condition. i have what is called Shermann's Kyphosis (HUMP BACK to the comedian) and it is hard for me to keep my shoulders back and good posture. i have been fighting it for about 5 years, and bent over BB rows, well, i can't do them very often because my spine KILLS afterwards from trying to not allow my spine to round. this is also a contributor to my lagging chest. but i am pushing through it.

flatBB curls:
w1:45lbs(6)
SET1: 70lbs(10)
SET2: 70lbs(9)
SET3: 65lbs(10)

* felt a HUGE pump, usually always do, and it hurts like hell (again like usual) i have absolutely crap endurance in my bi's so i have to go really light on the flats.

---Cardio for 20 mins around 130-135 BPM---


on a side note. my PWO will not be dex and whey as it was when bulking, BUT (and this is a very big but) i have dex left over that will last me probably 1-maybe2- more workouts, and being the BCS (broke college student) that i am, i have decided to use what i have left and just keep teh rest of teh diet the same. thsi will probably not help me any, but i dont want to waste the dex. anyway, overall, good workout and i now need a nap... but too bad because i have to study for finals  :Smilie:

----------


## steve0

lookinggood Nova keep it man

----------


## Superballer

yeah yeah boy! i'll be following goodluck!

----------


## novastepp

thank you for the kind words guys. i'm glad i have some good quality supporters.  :Owned:

----------


## 1buffsob

Nice job Nova :Smilie: . Deadlifts are impressive. If I may add a suggestion to the lats, perhaps the incorporation of pull overs and narrow grip pulldowns to shock the muscles into growth. And perhaps another bicep exercise, such as 3 sets of hammers. Either way, looking good  :Thumps Up: 
 
1buffsob

----------


## novastepp

> Nice job Nova. Deadlifts are impressive. If I may add a suggestion to the lats, perhaps the incorporation of pull overs and narrow grip pulldowns to shock the muscles into growth. And perhaps another bicep exercise, such as 3 sets of hammers. Either way, looking good 
> 
> 1buffsob


thanks for the advice. i had narrow grip incorporated into my last bulk, and laugh it up.... but i've seen growth. it is just superslow, yet steady. i would have done more bicep work but i have to study for a final 2morrow and felt guilty being in the gym too long. (i forgot to add that to the workout post). what exactly are the pullovers you are speaking of? thanks again for all ur help brotha!


 :Owned:

----------


## AnabolicAndre

yeeeeeeeah nova, good luck with the cut, im here with you!!!!

----------


## 1buffsob

http://abcbodybuilding.com/anatomyofapullover.php

My lat development really improved immensley ever since I incorporated pullovers into my workout. I prefer the EZ bar vs the dumbell.

1buffsob

----------


## 1buffsob

BTW, a very light warm-up on the triceps is usually needed to get the elbows a bit lubricated. Otherwise, it will hurt like a mofo. 

1buffsob

----------


## novastepp

> http://abcbodybuilding.com/anatomyofapullover.php
> 
> My lat development really improved immensley ever since I incorporated pullovers into my workout. I prefer the EZ bar vs the dumbell.
> 
> 1buffsob


Sweet, yeah i know what they are, i'll read a little to make sure i can stick form. thanks for the suggestion, i am 100% taking it in and using it  :Thumps Up: 

thanks for the support Andre, now get back to whoring  :Smilie: ....i'll be over there in a little while  :AaGreen22:

----------


## novastepp

> BTW, a very light warm-up on the triceps is usually needed to get the elbows a bit lubricated. Otherwise, it will hurt like a mofo. 
> 
> 1buffsob


good to know... but Nova like pain  :Smilie: , but no seriously i'll be sure to warm-up.

----------


## novastepp

final meal of the day, been a little hungrier than normal. but i think it's gonna work. night bros!

----------


## novastepp

wow, starving! too bad i can't do cardio this morning. i have to take an evaluation for a class. and i'll be on campus all day until 5pm. but after that i'm going to hit the treadmill.

i have a question for you guys...
-if i jumped into cardio 5-6 days a week would my body adapt quicker? or should i work up to that point to have better long-term fat loss? i can do cardio everyday now (not everyday in the morning, but sometime everyday) and i really want to get this started. just curious if i should lay off a little for this first week so my body won't adapt too quickly. have a geat day all.  :Owned:

----------


## 1buffsob

I'd go full bore into it. 5 times a week. Then in a couple of weeks bump it up to every day. 

As for the hunger pains, it will subside. Drink a diet coke a lots of water :Smilie: 

1buffsob

----------


## novastepp

yeah the hunger was just when i woke up. i am keeping my vitamin C levels at or around 10g ED. and drinking the absolute hell out of water. and i will then be doing my cardio once a day for 5 days this week. then i will up it everday on the 12th. after about 6 weeks i am going to jump to twice a day on the weekends. when i jump to twice a day i may up my cals just a bit so weight loss isnt too quick, it will mainly be added protein, and more aminos.

----------


## novastepp

cardio doesnt bother me at all on a cut because i can see results. when bulking it feels too pointless to me physically. but i know it is beneficial. so i am debating on going twice a day on weekends starting june1st. would this be overkill when doing cardio every day anyway? just curious as to thoughts.

----------


## novastepp

as for so far today. i feel good, not tired like i sometimes am around 2-3pm. i kindof feel hungry all the time but it is definately minimal. no lethargy at all, i thought i may feel a little sluggish at first, but i don't. i wanted to play this cutter off of purely diet and cardio to see if i can get to 5% without ECA/ECY/clen or any addeds. 

now i know i want to do this cutter until i get to 5% or close, but should i make a time frame? i think i only need to lose 10 or so pounds to be at 5% so should i make this a 10-12 week cut? i am thinking of running clen after the 10-12 weeks for 3 weeks just to see how much more it would benefit me. but i really want to prove that you can achieve great success with diet and cardio in check. 
i am an average kid, i havent been serious too long and i want to show all the other guys who arent blessed with great genetics or with a lot of money or time that with dedication and heart you can achieve what you are looking for. time will tell...

----------


## 1buffsob

I see no problem in doing cardio twice on your days off. I do it. May be overkill in the beginning stages though, but I don't think it will be 6 weeks from now. Your cardio plan sounds good. I wouldn't make a time frame though. Just go as long as you need to.

I think you'll be able to get to 5% without clen or ECA. That would be awesome if you did it without. The diet is definately set up for the advantages of clen though.

1buffsob

----------


## novastepp

> I see no problem in doing cardio twice on your days off. I do it. May be overkill in the beginning stages though, but I don't think it will be 6 weeks from now. Your cardio plan sounds good. I wouldn't make a time frame though. Just go as long as you need to.
> 
> I think you'll be able to get to 5% without clen or ECA. That would be awesome if you did it without. The diet is definately set up for the advantages of clen though.
> 
> 1buffsob


what i meant was after say 10-12 weeks if i havent reached my mark....then i may use the clen. but i want to give it an all out shot before i do it. so i suppose i may have to cut for 16 weeks to get there all natty. probably how it's going to work.

i'll just have to keep reminding myself...
"what are you eating? everything you eat is either bricks or shit...what do you want your house made of?"

----------


## 1buffsob

Haha, I like that. In all seriousness Nova, with this diet, I don't think it will even take that long to achieve. I'd think 8-10 weeks max. Your training will make or break it as far as retaining your LBM. Keep the volume moderate, like you've been doing, and just scary intensity. You'll get it man, I have the utmost confidence.

1buffsob

----------


## novastepp

> Haha, I like that. In all seriousness Nova, with this diet, I don't think it will even take that long to achieve. I'd think 8-10 weeks max. Your training will make or break it as far as retaining your LBM. Keep the volume moderate, like you've been doing, and just scary intensity. You'll get it man, I have the utmost confidence.
> 
> 1buffsob


thanks for staying with me on this long road to leanness. i will definately up the intensity of my workouts so i can retain teh most LBM. i will maybe even lower the weights a bit lower and just reduce the amount of rest between sets. that usually intensifies them quite a bit i believe. in any case, i'm tackling this head on. thanks again you buff son of a b₧...

----------


## 1buffsob

Hey bro, I'm right there with you. :Wink/Grin: 

1buffsob

----------


## novastepp

so i trained abs tonight a little since i bet they felt the funk last night from deads. i then did cardio for 35minutes. aminos afterwards. felt good all day. kinda horny, where's my girl?


oh yeah she's a couple HOURS away.

----------


## IBdmfkr

What's the point of dropping to 5% seeing as you won't be able to hold that BF without sacrificing hard earned LBM... If you don't diet down correctly you are also going to lose LBM which in turn will slow your metabolism.. 
Not trying to burst your bubble, but I don't think dieting to 5% is a great idea just for the hell of it. Try getting down to 9% as you're at around 12-14 as you sit.

----------


## Superballer

I agreee.... you will look mean as fvck at 9% either way......

----------


## novastepp

> What's the point of dropping to 5% seeing as you won't be able to hold that BF without sacrificing hard earned LBM... If you don't diet down correctly you are also going to lose LBM which in turn will slow your metabolism.. 
> Not trying to burst your bubble, but I don't think dieting to 5% is a great idea just for the hell of it. Try getting down to 9% as you're at around 12-14 as you sit.


thanks for the honesty, however my diet is good to go, and a few people on this board who's bodybuilding knowledge i consider "amazing" even provided me the diet and revised the diet for me personally. i appreciate your opinion on the loss of LBM, which will undoubtedly happen, however i am just going to try and keep losses to a minimum. i just want to seriously cut and see how low i can go because when i bulk i am afraid to get too far away from leanness. so i want to know if i do go far away from leanness in the future that i can indeed cut down to a low bf%.

----------


## novastepp

> I agreee.... you will look mean as fvck at 9% either way......


yeah i will look good  :Smilie:  but i just want to get down really low all while holding on to my LBM as best i can.

----------


## IBdmfkr

gotcha...
What are your eventual goals? Weight, stats, BB'ing?

----------


## novastepp

Eventual goals? like long term? long term i want to be 5'9" 220-240 at or around 7-10%bf. i have been in a collegiate strength training competition, but they didn't drug test and i havent; stepped over to the dark side as of yet. but i like the strength side of things, and if i can develop my body over the next 4-5 years i may compete in bodybuilding. i havent trained religiously long enough to even think about it yet, i have a ways to go.

----------


## 1buffsob

> thanks for the honesty, however my diet is good to go, and *a few people on this board who's bodybuilding knowledge i consider "amazing" even provided me the diet and revised the diet for me personally*. i appreciate your opinion on the loss of LBM, which will undoubtedly happen, however i am just going to try and keep losses to a minimum. i just want to seriously cut and see how low i can go because when i bulk i am afraid to get too far away from leanness. so i want to know if i do go far away from leanness in the future that i can indeed cut down to a low bf%.


People with "amazing" bodybuilding knowledge? :Hmmmm:  You must be thinking of another board, cuz no one on this board could provide "amazing" bodybuilding knowledge.  :LOL:  

1buffsob

----------


## novastepp

> People with "amazing" bodybuilding knowledge? You must be thinking of another board, cuz no one on this board could provide "amazing" bodybuilding knowledge.  
> 
> 1buffsob


so i guess you don't see youself and others the way i do... by amazing i meant...well no, i meant amazing  :Smilie:

----------


## 1buffsob

You're the man Nova.  :Smilie: 

You better not disappoint. haha

Kyle

----------


## lc1987

> Eventual goals? like long term? long term i want to be 5'9" 220-240 at or around 7-10%bf. i have been in a collegiate strength training competition, *but they didn't drug test and i havent; stepped over to the dark side as of yet*. but i like the strength side of things, and if i can develop my body over the next 4-5 years i may compete in bodybuilding. i havent trained religiously long enough to even think about it yet, i have a ways to go.


i was reading your post before and i thought you ran phera plex. isn't that a designer steroid as well? correct me if i am wrong.

----------


## 1buffsob

Pro hormone. Legal for now.

1buffsob

----------


## lc1987

so it is not a steroid then. i am planning on clean bulking next week do you recommend that i run that then since it's not a roid?

----------


## 1buffsob

Start your own thread bro, in the supplement forum.

1buffsob

----------


## lc1987

oh sorry. i didn't mean to hijack thread. sorry nova.

----------


## novastepp

no big deal, yes it is a methylated steroid . so yes it is a steroid. i just say darkside in reference to illegal orals and injectables. sorry if i mislead you with the no steroid talk. i do consider it a steroid, but i havent ran a cycle of say testE/dbol and such...

----------


## novastepp

> You're the man Nova. 
> 
> You better not disappoint. haha
> 
> Kyle


i won't.

----------


## steve0

how long are you cutting till Nova, all summer ?

----------


## Myka

1buff and nova need to get a room...

nova: what is it gonna be? supps or no?

----------


## lc1987

> no big deal, yes it is a methylated steroid. so yes it is a steroid. i just say darkside in reference to illegal orals and injectables. sorry if i mislead you with the no steroid talk. i do consider it a steroid, but i havent ran a cycle of say testE/dbol and such...


oh ok. i was thinking of running it but i don't know how long it stays on your system.

----------


## novastepp

> how long are you cutting till Nova, all summer ?


me and buff think it may only take 10-12 weeks so that will most likely be the duration.

----------


## steve0

> me and buff think it may only take 10-12 weeks so that will most likely be the duration.




word

----------


## novastepp

> 1buff and nova need to get a room...
> 
> nova: what is it gonna be? supps or no?


well lover, only supps im taking right now are vitaminC, glucosamine & chondrotin (for my joints) chromium pico., Bcomplex, and a multi. 

as for weightloss supps, i am going to go as long as i can without any.

----------


## novastepp

> oh ok. i was thinking of running it but i don't know how long it stays on your system.


it has a half-life of 8 hours. you will be clean very soon after stopping. i loved it...if you have a relatively lowbf% and some training experience with a little muscle to build off of, i would say do some searching on here, and do it.

----------


## novastepp

great day today! stuck teh diet like a champ. now it's time to...(you guessed it) study  :Tear:

----------


## IBdmfkr

> long term i want to be 5'9" 220-240 at or around 7-10%bf. , and if i can develop my body over the next 4-5 years i may compete in bodybuilding. .


If this is the case I'd stop this cutting nonesense and start bulking ASAP... 4-5yrs to gain 40lbs of LBM is gonna be hard work but deff doable, might as well get started now and quit wasting time playing around trying to get skinny.  :Wink/Grin:  

Seriously though. If you plan on hitting that goal weight, I'd quit wasting time. Train hard, Eat big, and get serious.

----------


## novastepp

> If this is the case I'd stop this cutting nonesense and start bulking ASAP... 4-5yrs to gain 40lbs of LBM is gonna be hard work but deff doable, might as well get started now and quit wasting time playing around trying to get skinny.  
> 
> Seriously though. If you plan on hitting that goal weight, I'd quit wasting time. Train hard, Eat big, and get serious.


haha thanks again man i really do appreciate your comments. i guess i will just have to wait on those gains and make then even longer-term. i really want to do this cut now, but after this i will be doing a very long very intense bulk. thanks again man, and i will look to you for advice and comments now and in the future.

----------


## IBdmfkr

:Smilie:  No prob. I'll leave u alone now lol.. Maybe I just don't get it? Goodluck on your road to 5%.

----------


## novastepp

i appreciate all of the constructive conversation :Smilie:  

i didn't feel so hungry this morning but i didn't get much sleep last night. this diet is really working! today is chest &tris and i will cut down on the working sets because i am no longer bulking. i am going to go (working sets) 3military press, 3flatBB, 3incline flies, 3closegrip bench, and end on a set until failure of dips. anyone see a reason why i shouldn't do that routine 2night?


 :Owned:  nOva

----------


## 1buffsob

Ummm, why do you have military presses in a chest/tri routing?  :Hmmmm: 

1buffsob

----------


## novastepp

sorry, smilitary press is all i do for shoulders and that works best on chest day. so i suppose its a chest/shoulder/tri day...

----------


## novastepp

ok hungry a lot today, but i've stuck the diet all day again. here is was my workout tonight.

Front military Press: w1(45lbs-10)
SET 1. 100-(10)
SET 2. 110-(10)
SET 3. 120-(10)
* all these sets were done with only 1 minute rest between them*

Flat BB Bench w1 45lbs(10)... w2 135(10)
SET 1. 190(10)
SET 2. 200(10)
SET 3. 210(9)+1 static hold
*again with 1 minute rest in between sets. on teh last one i struggled and needed a spot on my 9th so for teh 10th i had push up to the sticking spot and held it there for 6 seconds and had the spotter help me all the way up for my 10th rep*

Incline DB Flies w1 25's(10)
SET 1. 35's(10)
SET 2. 45's(10)
SET 3. 45's(10)
* so the natatorium doesn't have 50's because someone stole them...nice again 1 minute rest between sets*

Close Grip Bench Press(CGBP) w1 45lbs (10)
SET 1. 95(10)
SET 2. 105(10)
SET 3. 115(10)
* i have no indurance on this exercise whatsoever. i could honestly probably do 250 4x, but when it comes to anything after 6 reps i feel a serious burn, but hopefully my strength will go up on this exercise. i took about 1-2 minutes rest between sets, at least a little longer than the other exercises.*

3 minutes of rest and then dips until failure (12)
* not bad for me*

pretty good workout, from my log last week, i didn't do flies and i wanted to go to 50's but, without them, i couldn't. strength stayed the same in the flatBB and went up in the CGBP, and military press. so i feel pretty good about that.

----------


## novastepp

abs are sore today from that workout. haha hardly did anything, but whatever i did it must have been right on. chest is a tad sore today and i expect it will be sore tomorrow as well. i can already see a difference in the mirror in my abs. i think i lose my bf in my abs forst opposed to my arms and legs like most people. weird eh'. anywho time to go study and take my last final. now i can brag...
FINAL GRADES IN MY CLASSES SO FAR:
A
A
A
B...
almost guarantee i get an A in this business class too.
good semester, and my hard work looks like it is again going to pay off for me.
(FYI that B i got was in the hardest class i think i've ever taken, so i am very satisfied with that).

----------


## SVTMuscle*

man, i would love to have grades hat look like that haha. damn lack of effort.


everything comming along good?

----------


## novastepp

> man, i would love to have grades hat look like that haha. damn lack of effort.
> 
> 
> everything comming along good?


yeah the hunger pains are subsiding, and i am seeing some small but visable results after my 3rd day. i didn't notice any loss in strength and that was my biggest problem with my cut before my first bulk. i think the diet will prove to be very effective and helpful. after my cut i will PM my diet to anyone who sticks with me and wishes to see it. i don't want to now because some very experienced members of this forum have asked me not to post it. but it is working great for me. again, i am just an amateur and fairly new to the training and dedication aspect of bodybuilding so now after learning the ropes i am starting to climb them.

----------


## novastepp

when i go home this weekend for my birthday i will take a few pics with my sis's digital camera and pst them up. i wish i could take them at the sae place with teh same lighting but it can't happen. i will try my best to do the same poses and a couple full body flexes, including legs this time. i love this board by the way.  :Owned:  -nOva

----------


## Superballer

Nice grades.... what you going to school for?

I'm pre med, so lots of physics, chemistry, math, biology and it pretty much sucks trying to maintain a competitive GPA..... everybody always says how important sleep is and I'm like sh1t, I wish I could sleep 8 hours tooo!

----------


## novastepp

hospital administrationas a masters and health information administration/management is the BA. and i mentor for biology, just ask MYKA  :Wink: . i love anything competitive so i bust my ass in school my GPA is around 3.8. hard work pays off in every aspect of life.

----------


## Myka

yes its true he is a mentor for biology..I like it when he stands over me and helps me with the naughty problems :Smilie:

----------


## novastepp

stuck the diet and got an hour of cardio in today. liking the diet a lot. finals are done and i kicked an abundance of ass on all of them. i hope all my AR bros do just as well if not better on theirs. i'll holla 2morrow. gotta get up early so im hittin the sack...

----------


## Superballer

right on bro. keep up the good work!

----------


## novastepp

> right on bro. keep up the good work!


thanks main!

----------


## novastepp

well really hungry but the metamucil sf is helping me through it. i am seeing results guys for sure around the abs and (buff) you can see some lat separation.....i know i know i don't have any, but i can see the lower part now  :Smilie: .

"time takes time you know"...living by that day to day...sometimes hour by hour.

----------


## 1buffsob

Nice.  :Thumps Up: 

1buffsob

----------


## Myka

hunger was an issue for me....the meta helps? do you take it with the meal or sometime inbetween...

----------


## novastepp

i take it with my meals...

----------


## Superballer

nova, when is the last day of your classes?

----------


## novastepp

i was done on thursday.

----------


## novastepp

so i cheated for the first time yesterday......i had a teaspoon of natty peanut butter about an hour between meals. see i had this urge to start everything so soon that i didn't finish all the other food i had around, so i'm letting my roommates eat it and i had to get one last teaspoon of natty. i also didn't get the opportunity to do legs yesterday so i will be doing 5 sets of 20 today of close stance squats with my feet a little closer that shoulder width apart, and 3 sets of 12 of good mornings...all with 100lbs. (100lb BB is all i have in my apt)...diet time  :Smilie:

----------


## novastepp

i will note that i have an increased tendancy to get lightheadedness on this diet. i get it a couple times a day and it lasts for about 5-10 minutes (lasts about 5 minutes means, if i get up and down at anytime during that 5-10 minute span i will get lightheaded)...not sure why this happens, seeing as it never did when i was bulking.

----------


## 1buffsob

Do me a favor Nova. Take note of exactly when you're experiencing your 'lightheadedness' in regards to your meals. The dizzy feeling you're experiencing may be related to slin spikes/lows. 

1buffsob

----------


## wolfstriked

Nova back is my best body part.Heres what I do.

Deadlifts-----first to build overall mass

************************************************** ******
Bent rows----done with an olympic ez-curl bar with palms up...Squeeze the lats and let them stretch on way down...knees bent and raise and lower torso to help get weight up and SQUEEEEZE the lats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
************************************************** ******

Machine rows--amazing middle back exercise that also slams my rear delts hard so that they actually grow :7up:  

Shrugs-------of course for traps

I do every one of the above exercises with the ez-curl bar except for machine rows.Works a treat for me.I dont think your hitting lats with any exercise you do.

----------


## novastepp

> Nova back is my best body part.Heres what I do.
> 
> Deadlifts-----first to build overall mass
> 
> ************************************************** ******
> Bent rows----done with an olympic ez-curl bar with palms up...Squeeze the lats and let them stretch on way down...knees bent and raise and lower torso to help get weight up and SQUEEEEZE the lats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ************************************************** ******
> 
> Machine rows--amazing middle back exercise that also slams my rear delts hard so that they actually grow 
> ...



haha thanks for your input. yeah i know everything you are saying but as i stated earlier i don't do bent over rows often because of my spine problem. i already have done everything you posted, but i do appreciate your input. my rear delts aren't necessarily a problem. and i consider my deads to be one of my best (if not my best) lift. 

nOva

----------


## novastepp

> Do me a favor Nova. Take note of exactly when you're experiencing your 'lightheadedness' in regards to your meals. The dizzy feeling you're experiencing may be related to slin spikes/lows. 
> 
> 1buffsob


i will do that and state exactly when i am lightheaded in relation to where i eat.



sweet avy...  :LOL: 


nOva

----------


## 1buffsob

> i will do that and state exactly when i am lightheaded in relation to where i eat.
> 
> 
> 
> sweet avy... 
> 
> 
> nOva


You like that?  :LOL:  Nark switched it then lost my original. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Start contest prep Monday. WOOT WOOT!! We've got 16 weeks of no cheats. I'm going all out today. haha.

1buffsob

----------


## novastepp

i would like to add that i switched up two of my meals from chicken breast to turkey breast today (and it was real turkey breast for anyone who cares). i got as close as possible on the protein conversions, and it turns out there was less fat involved with both meals which is a plus. i am going to have one slice of birthday pie on monday since it is my 21st. other than that i have stuck the diet well...

i would also like to vent that i had to miss my leg workout today because roads and places were closed because of the mini marathon here in downtown Indian Apples! (myka). but i am going to be able to do cardio tomorrow morning on an empty stomach for the first time on this cutter... and i will be able to pretty much all week. that is a plus  :Smilie:

----------


## Myka

I hate missing workouts more than cardio and cheating combined...

I wonder if the cardio will affect the lightheadedness?...is it around workouts that this happens..it just never happens to me..hmm

----------


## Superballer

sweet.... still following. You doing anything else for your 21st?

----------


## novastepp

> I hate missing workouts more than cardio and cheating combined...
> 
> I wonder if the cardio will affect the lightheadedness?...is it around workouts that this happens..it just never happens to me..hmm


it isnt around cardio or workouts, its just at random points. and i noticed my last one was when i was hungry, but i havent had anymore so when i do i'll let you guys know.

----------


## novastepp

> sweet.... still following. You doing anything else for your 21st?


nahh, i have to work early the next morning. i may got out on friday, but i ahvent drank since new years and i don't want to wreck any progress...

----------


## novastepp

cut the grass this morning at my paremts house. used a push mower and did it as soon as i woke up on empty and kept the auto off. kept my BPM at 132 the entie time and it took me 80minutes. nice. 

i am bringing a cooler with me everyday to work all summer. and when i go on vacation w/ my girl, i am bringing food and buying food there....however, i will probably go tout with her family a couple times during teh trip (but i will order food that is prepared in a good way "grilled, steamed" and i will order foods with the least amount of fat possible. it won't be extreme and i will do extra cardio on those days to help negate the effect. 

tomorrow i will post a few pics and my stats... 

ownage?..........................................o h yeah  :Owned:

----------


## 1buffsob

Nice. Love the dedication. lol

1buffsob

----------


## novastepp

i am so into it right now. like i bring food over to my girls house, i take it with me everywhere, i have been thinking about how far i want to go and i don't know if 5% is such a good idea. but i am going to go for about 10 weeks at least so we'll see where i'm at at that time. needless to say, but i should be REAL lean.  :Smilie:  

* added note, no lightheadedness today at all. i will still note when / if it happen though.

* and i am crazy energetic! i have had some sweet energy lately, like not tired at all even if i don't get a ton of sleep. lovin' it.

----------


## novastepp

> Nice. Love the dedication. lol
> 
> 1buffsob


are u laughing at my dedication?....you sob you... :What?:

----------


## 1buffsob

Haha, no sarcasm at all. I love the monitoring of your HR mowing the lawn. That's a new one on me. :LOL: 

I hear you on bringing your food everywhere. I drag this damn cooler with me everywhere I go.

1buffsob

----------


## Myka

I will need to get a cooler for work

----------


## novastepp

what kind of cooler do you have buff? and Myka, what kind are you looking at? i don't have one yet, i have been using a fridge everywhere i go, but now i need a cooler/ lunch box. just wondering what works well or what is teh best price for the $$$.

*Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles?*

----------


## Myka

haha or sailor moon...haha

Im just gonna get a regular price blue one...like at walmart...I think I can get a medium for 4to5 dollars...and a real big one for maybe 8bucks..I will look again

----------


## novastepp

ok cause im going to get one at wally i suppose. cheap and it will work. buff what you usin'?

----------


## novastepp

HAHA!!!


i got up to go downstaris with my dad and i got lightheaded. i ate at about 1pm. so it has been about 30 minutes since i ate.

----------


## 1buffsob

Just a regular red one, made by playmate I think. Just throw in an icepack and you're good. :Smilie: 

1buffsob

----------


## novastepp

rode my bike to the nearest airport. what a workout, sweat won't dry even now 10 minutes later. i am jakking the cardio so i can afford some bday pie 2morrow. my mom and dad are both A-mazing cooks and they are both making a pie so it look slike 2 slices. i will be taking ALA about 20 minutes before i eat them just as a litle help with reducing any insulin effects. i know it isn't a failsafe, but it won't hurt.

----------


## 1buffsob

You'll be fine bro. Enjoy yourself. You only turn 21 once. :Smilie: 

Question: Why ride to the airport? Specific reason, or do you just like planes? lol

1buffsob

----------


## Myka

I would be more worried about the trans fats...like from the margerine..I would much rather take down some icecream with 0gtrans than some pie with like 6g per piece...any chance of them using real butter?

----------


## novastepp

> You'll be fine bro. Enjoy yourself. You only turn 21 once.
> 
> Question: Why ride to the airport? Specific reason, or do you just like planes? lol
> 
> 1buffsob


i can use back roads to get most of the way there so there isn't much traffic. kind of nice to be out in the country for a while. its decently far away and it isnt too hilly so i can set the speed higher and really burn my legs without all teh hills that can start to hurt your knees after a while.

----------


## novastepp

> I would be more worried about the trans fats...like from the margerine..I would much rather take down some icecream with 0gtrans than some pie with like 6g per piece...any chance of them using real butter?


the "stuff" my mom used doesn't contain any transfats. not sure what it is but it is some fat free spread of some sort.

----------


## Myka

oh..well thats good. :Smilie:

----------


## novastepp

i'm starving. even after eating. plus i forgot my sf metamucil. hunter gatherer sense of the word... bad.

----------


## Myka

are you gonna cheat?

----------


## novastepp

no i'm gonna keep myself busy. i need something to do. but i just showered and i dont feel like getting all sweaty again.

----------


## Myka

play catch with the old man

----------


## novastepp

old man is pretty old. plus he's watching some dumb shit he has taped.

----------


## novastepp

i have been so energetic lately it is amazing. i know i mentioned it already but i love it. i am NEVER tired.

also, would it be a problem if i added salsa to my chicken? i don't want to buy premade stuff i want to make my own. anyone know what's in it? bell peppers, tomatoes, onions... whatelse?

----------


## novastepp

you know what. nevermind. there would be a little unnecessary sugar in that stuff i bet. but if you guys dont think it would be a problem let me know. i need something. big time. i don't want to cheat but i am having some serious cravings.

----------


## Myka

pickles

----------


## 1buffsob

Damnit Nova, be a man.  :LOL:  You promised you wouldn't let me down. Just have a glass of water and think about how much this is going to pay off. Every second you're hungy, is another second your body is burning fat.

1buffsob

----------


## novastepp

so i made it... wasn't easy but now i'm downing my last meal and gettin ready to hit the sack...


I'M 21!

----------


## 1buffsob

Happy birthday brother!  :Smilie: 

1buffsob

----------


## novastepp

> Happy birthday brother! 
> 
> 1buffsob


thanks man. from the help of you, Myka, and a few other guys on here i think this year could be the best looking of my life  :Thumps Up: 


now for some ownage....................... :Owned:

----------


## novastepp

an hour at the track........lovin it.

----------


## novastepp

i am working chest tonight but my workout sucks ass. i hope i can talk with you guys later about a good way to switch it up. i'll holla, Time To Eat!

----------


## novastepp

i bet i put together about 4-5 hours of cardio today. am on empty for an hour. threw a football w/ my cousin for about an hour. then i just played pickup Bball for about 3 hours. i am EXHAUSTED. but hey i didn't cheat on teh diet except for that 1 piece of pie. but damn it was good!

----------


## novastepp

can see more definition in my legs. sorry about the pics guys, i will have them on wednesday for sure. my camera girl had a tennis match today and i couldnt stay in town long enough to have her snap a few. no lightheadedness today despite all of the heart work beiung performed. i could go work out now, but in my exhausted state i don't think it would help much. i'll just do it tomorrow after work.  :Owned:  for all the hardwork i put in on my 21st.

----------


## 1buffsob

Great job Nova.  :Thumps Up:  Hope the pie was great, cuz that's all you get for the next couple of weeks.  :Wink/Grin: 

1buffsob

----------


## novastepp

> Great job Nova.  Hope the pie was great, cuz that's all you get for the next couple of weeks. 
> 
> 1buffsob


thanks for reminding me  :Smilie: . i actually think i did too much cardio today should i add a scoop of whey w/ my last meal ya think?

----------


## 1buffsob

Adding a little protein will be fine. But I'd go with something different than whey in my last meal. I hate putting such a fast absorbing protein in my last meal. 1/2 cup of cottage cheese would be better.

1buffsob

BTW, can't wait to see the pics. :Smilie: 
Yeah, that sounded gay...................... hmmmm.................. funny how that doesn't bother me.  :LOL:

----------


## novastepp

haha. ok i do have some left over cottage cheese i was going to let one of my roommates have. i will have a few spoonfuls before bed then. later...my love?

----------


## novastepp

bringing the cooler to work today. all my college co-workers are going to be like "stepp you fag" and i'm going to demonstrate my favorite militant fighting style  :Smilie: 

" i don't care what you think pansy, i can kick your ass any day of the week, plus i am WAY cooler than you" hahaha but seriously, i am...

----------


## novastepp

didn't get to train today because work went way over. but i made about 125.00 today so that helps a lot. did my am cardio and nailed teh diet. looks like i'm just going to take my pics this weekend cause i have to work all week instead of just today as previous thought. anyway. everything is going well. but oh boy do i crave sweets when i am hungry... gotta stay strong!

----------


## 1buffsob

Stick with it buddy. You'll forget all those times when you were hungry a month from now, when you're starring at 6.5%bf in the mirror.  :Smilie: 

1buffsob

----------


## novastepp

> Stick with it buddy. You'll forget all those times when you were hungry a month from now, when you're starring at 6.5%bf in the mirror. 
> 
> 1buffsob


i like the way you think my man. hunger isn't as much of an issue as it may seem. but still i know that when u are hungry that your body is burnin the ol' fat. so the diet is obviously working. i wish i could rid myself of some of this fat by my chest first, instead of my legs and abs. but i honor my blessings seeing as many guys have trouble getting it off their abs. in any case, i'm sticking to it...

----------


## novastepp

another day of dealing with freshman. got my lunch packed up, my boots tied tight, i hope i don't get in a fight...

i look mean as hell in the mirror when i wake up  :Smilie:

----------


## 1buffsob

Haha. So full of yourself! "mean as hell".  :LOL: 

1buffsob

----------


## novastepp

You Know It...

----------


## solid snake

hi novastepp

just wanted to say happy birthday and all the best with the cutting log

take care bro.

----------


## novastepp

thanks brosef. i have been lookin at your log too. havent posted yet, but believe me i'm following.

----------


## WEBB

looking good dude, keep at it you will own this bizzo in no time...and your pics are tight, cant wait to see some updates...

WEBB

----------


## novastepp

Webb, why you complimenting me? you think pity helps? :Smilie:  j/k thanks a lot man. means a lot coming from you. pics will be up soon!

----------


## Myka

It would mean more coming from me..sense I am his trainer..but whatever..rofl

----------


## novastepp

thanks Myka!

----------


## novastepp

so i took pics last night and they look good. when they are emailed to me i will post them up. the lighting sucks and i need a tan. but i am seeing new found definition. this is the leanest i've been since i've been serious about BBing. for being into it for not even a year i have made great progress in my eyes. thanks to all here at AR for the knowledge and inspiration to help me work harder than i ever have before. the pics will most likely be up later tonight. 

 :Owned:  nOva

----------


## novastepp

first 5 pics..
Tuesday May 9th.

----------


## novastepp

next few...

----------


## novastepp

so the pics after one week show a little difference. i lost 4 pounds that first week and no strength! which is a huge plus.  :Thumps Up:  thanks to all teh guy who helped push me through that first week. and i hope you all have my back in the weeks to come. i have lost a tad bit of size in my biceps seeing as that is the only thing i have measured. little loss is about 1/8th of an inch but not quite. but i suppose cutting without anaboilics will do that.

i need some ownage  :Owned:

----------


## 1buffsob

Icredible bro. You're doing awesome  :Thumps Up: 

I can tell a big difference, even with the crappy lighting.

1buffsob

----------


## novastepp

> Icredible bro. You're doing awesome 
> 
> I can tell a big difference, even with the crappy lighting.
> 
> 1buffsob


thanks man...and thanks for all your support too. i like the pics. mainly the fullfrontal one. it is my best pic to date i do believe.

----------


## stunt954

Ive been following your thread for a bit and haven't posted ... until now (obviously) ... happy belated birthday bud and keep that shit up !!! I'm cutting right now as well and reading up on your log keeps me motivated... Shout out to BUFFSOB as well for all his help... Stay ripped !!!

----------


## novastepp

thanks for the kind words man. i didn't think anyone read my piddily log  :Smilie:  i will post more updates then on meals. energy levels, and the like. good luck to you too my man. lookin good in the avy too  :Thumps Up:  how far along are you on the cut?

----------


## Katelette81

Looking good Nova... definitely keep it up. I hope to have the same discipline coming soon  :Smilie:

----------


## novastepp

you'll be fine girl. just keep the hard work going, because even if it is gradual... it will all pay off. plus we all work hard at whatever we work hard at, just to see a desirable end product.  :Thumps Up: 

"bricks or shit"

----------


## novastepp

FYI everyone...Giants11 is the man!  :Owned:

----------


## novastepp

50 minutes of fast walking / slow jog outside this morning. it's raining and i'm really cool  :Smilie:

----------


## CENADICT

I have been following your log since the begining bro and u r definately making huge improvements. Keep up the good work  :Thumps Up:

----------


## novastepp

> I have been following your log since the begining bro and u r definately making huge improvements. Keep up the good work


thanks buddy.

----------


## Giants11

Nice work Nova, really good job!

----------


## steve0

looking good bruh, when you gonna start bulking ? after summer ?

----------


## novastepp

Thanks Giants :Smilie:  

thanks Steve0. yeah i am going to be buling in the fall. my fall schedule is more routine, with more time to hit the gym and rest. my summers are crazy. 630 am til 630pm. i work freshman orientation at the university and it is alllllll daayyyy. i have sat. sun. and mon. off so i will do most of my workouts on those days. and i will try and get up ealry to do am cardio a couple times a week, but cardio will normally be done either after training if i can get to it, or in the evening. but my bulk will be clean...but all out. if i get down close to 5%, i will bulk for as long as possible. probably for about 4-5 months.

----------


## novastepp

so today at work i created my bulking routine for at least 8 weeks. haha. i will post it if anyone wants to see what i plan on doing in the fall. i know its a big foresight, but hey i want to be prepared to gain some serious size after this cut. now if i can plan a good bulking diet i will be ready to go...

----------


## stunt954

> thanks for the kind words man. i didn't think anyone read my piddily log  i will post more updates then on meals. energy levels, and the like. good luck to you too my man. lookin good in the avy too  how far along are you on the cut?


I'm about 4 weeks in... had problems with energy levels... and after seeing a response you typed someone in another post... decided to center my carb intake around my workout... Its been working out much better i have to say... so thanks for the tip...

----------


## stunt954

Id also love to see the bulking diet ...

----------


## novastepp

i haven't made the diet yet. but i did construct two workouts. a 4-weeker that consists of hitting each group once a week. then a 4-weeker that is a 2X a week routine (legs is still once). i'll post it up later next week, probably friday.

----------


## novastepp

So... last night was the night everyone took me out for my 21st. i knew it was coming but didn't want any heat in my log about not doing it. i wanted to do it once, and i needed to let loose. word of the night..."shithoused" because in some way shape or form that word would get brought up when people would interact with me..."damn you are shithoused" "look at nOva he's pretty shithoused" ect. ect. ect. needless to say, no cxheat meal or excess food intake. besides excess liquor. all mixed drinks i had with diet cola so that paid off. but i know drinking hinders progress a whole lot, but i am back on track now and feeling like shit...but i'm going to go put my ass on a treadmill because....well because i feel bad...

i got  :Owned:

----------


## novastepp

things are still going well here. long weekend. my biggest obstacle is coming up. tuesday-thursday i will be in north carolina for work. honestly, i don't see how i can bring food with me? its a 10 hour drive and we can only bring 2 bags. i am not sure how it's going to work. i know for a fact that we are white water rafting, rock climbing, repelling and things like that. so i know we are only going to get about 3 times to eat daily from probably 8am until 6 pm. i will try and bring food with me, but i don't know when i will have the chance to eat. 

so what i am hoping to do is just add more cals to my meals during the times they let us eat (eating my diet foods) and then just have a couple meals after we are done for the day (again, eating the foods i bring)

if i can't bring food with me, i will eat as healthy as possible while i'm there, no guarantees on what that may be, but i will do my absolute best.

on a good note i will be waking up early and jogging/walking for 30-60 minutes every morning.

----------


## novastepp

also, should i measure my legs/waist/arms/neck? for reference in the end? i think i am going to.

----------


## 1buffsob

Good idea. 

As for the meals, do what you can.

1buffsob

----------


## novastepp

waist 30.5 
biceps 16in. (left is slightly smaller than right)
neck 17.5in
thigh 1. about where my balls are (24in)
thigh 2. 2in up from my knees (20in)

----------


## novastepp

waist was around my belly button as well. just thought i would point that out.

----------


## novastepp

had a great back/bi workout just now. kind of spirt of teh moment but i didn't get to my back workout on friday so it was nice to get it in. went to my high school with a good friend i graduated with. 

din't have my straps and i almost lost grip on my 350 dead. i did lat pulldowns and they have a machine called isopullovers (which is what buff suggested i do) and i did a few sets on that and i could really feel it in my rear delts and a little in my lats. i didn't have my notebook to record my numbers but strength was maintainied in my bi's and on my pulldown exercises. i added 3 sets of hammers and a set of reverse EZ bar curls until failure.

great workout. with cardio and my workout i feel really good about life right now. thanks a lot everyone.

----------


## novastepp

yo buff, hey for my diet...would i be better off eating foods that were higher in fat or in carbs if i don't get the opportunity to eat my select foods? i was thinking of limiting any fats if i can't choose?....

----------


## 1buffsob

> yo buff, hey for my diet...would i be better off eating foods that were higher in fat or in carbs if i don't get the opportunity to eat my select foods? i was thinking of limiting any fats if i can't choose?....


Stick to carbs if at all possible. May want to try and pick up some trio-plex protein bars too. Made with oats and pretty decent.

1buffsob

----------


## novastepp

thanks boiii!

time for cardio.

----------


## daytrader

Motivating stuff.... I justed started cutting.... youve def made progress... Props bro

----------


## novastepp

thanks main....

----------


## novastepp

well i'm off to north carolina to go rock climbing, white water rafting and repelling for work. i am bringing all the necessary foods and i am thinking about having a cheat meal when we go out to eat on our way back. i will be walking fast every morning i'm there, and will be sticking to the diet as much as possible (which will be a lot). take care bros and i will take pics this weekened when i get back. 

ownage?.......you know it.
 :Owned:

----------


## stunt954

Just wanted to bump this while Nova'z away because I found it inspirational... and I'm sure many other do (and will) as well ...

-Keep at it bud-

----------


## steve0

word nova thanks on the PM reply how was the trip and did you pre cook your meals or what ???

----------


## novastepp

well my internet is effed, so i'm at my parents house and i will update now. i brought my food with me, but i didn't bring enough. so the trip down and that whole day i did fine (diet to a T). the next day i ate whoile wheat bread and lunch meat for breakfast. then i ate my food until 7 pm. i ate whole wheat pasta and ground beef for dinner. and the next day i just did the best i could. (keep in mind that we were hiking, rafting (which i rowed my ass off), rock climbing, repelling ect. ect.) i made a little progress but not much, but i think it was more of a mental victory that i forced off peer pressure and did the best i could. (i did have a couple cheats but nothing too major...i had a smore, and a few nutter butter cookies with whatever i could get on the way home. but i've been back at it since i've been back in ol' Indian Apples. and i just got done with my am cardio...

 :Owned:

----------


## 1buffsob

Welcome back nova.  :Smilie:  Glad to hear all is well, and that you stayed on course the best you could.

1buffsob

----------


## novastepp

i missed you  :Smilie:  and i'm glad to be back to reality.

----------


## novastepp

so i'm stealing internet off of someone nearby as we speak. i won't get any pics this week. but i will try and update as much as possible without (legal) internet.

----------


## steve0

AA nothing like pirateing a conection, welcome back nova

----------


## novastepp

it's good to be back.

----------


## novastepp

i cannot sleep  :Frown:  i've been trying since 10:45 and now its 1:45....

so irritating.

----------


## novastepp

well even if i didn't get as much sleep as i had hoped. i still nailed 50 minutes of cardio this morning. and had a good back/bi workout. i have been switching up my workouts weekly with different exercises (therefore i can't really tell if i've lost strength yet but i don't feel any weaker). i want to keep switching exercises in a 3 week rotation so that my body isn't used to the major mass building exercises when it comes time to bulk in the fall. i know it's a long way away but i don't want my body to be able to reach any common-ground/homeostasis until that time. 

i also have a question that is open for all to answer. i'm running low on things to say back to people who make little comments on me bringing my lunch cooler with me everywhere. they honestly aren't making fun of me or anything, but i'm tired of trying to explain things and i always try to be clever with a comeback and i was wondering if anyone has any clever comebacks to the question,"so why....."

----------


## novastepp

time for a shower after another 45mins of morning cardio. i am able to clowly jog for a noticably longer distance before my shins&calves hurt now. (keep in mind i didn't do cardio for 3 weeks before my cutter). i'll holla.

----------


## 1buffsob

Still following.  :Wink/Grin: 

1buffsob

----------


## Project

> well even if i didn't get as much sleep as i had hoped. i still nailed 50 minutes of cardio this morning. and had a good back/bi workout. i have been switching up my workouts weekly with different exercises (therefore i can't really tell if i've lost strength yet but i don't feel any weaker). i want to keep switching exercises in a 3 week rotation so that my body isn't used to the major mass building exercises when it comes time to bulk in the fall. i know it's a long way away but i don't want my body to be able to reach any common-ground/homeostasis until that time. 
> 
> i also have a question that is open for all to answer. i'm running low on things to say back to people who make little comments on me bringing my lunch cooler with me everywhere. they honestly aren't making fun of me or anything, but i'm tired of trying to explain things and i always try to be clever with a comeback and i was wondering if anyone has any clever comebacks to the question,"so why....."


I like the classic "oh, it's just a six-pack, bro, don't worry 'bout it". This is even better, in my opinion, as I work in a hospital.

----------


## Project

By the way Nova, I've been following your cutter for a while now and it's been good motivation for mine that started last week. Keep it up.

----------


## bigpopapump

It has been a real motivation mover for me as well. I like having a place that I can follow the sucess of others, it makes me just want to get of this computer and go for a walk at the very least. So see ya later.

----------


## novastepp

gentlemen, i truly appreciate the kind words. i never knew my log would help motivate anyone besides myself.  :Thumps Up: 

now for some ownage for all of you followers...

 :Owned:  that's what i'm talkin' about!

----------


## novastepp

so lately i've had this urge to be completely full (not necessarily cheat, just be full) i will drink water and some with metamucil sf, but 30 minutes later i want to be full again. it is really hard, but i haven't given in yet. not cool.

----------


## 1buffsob

> so lately i've had this urge to be completely full (not necessarily cheat, just be full) i will drink water and some with metamucil sf, but 30 minutes later i want to be full again. it is really hard, but i haven't given in yet. not cool.


I've found myself with the same problem. Maybe a carb up day is in order? Or at least a big healthy meal. But wait till after the next pics. :Wink/Grin:  

1buffsob

----------


## 1buffsob

BTW, Nova. I thought you would find this particular thread interesting. Specifically the "Diet" part.  :LOL:   :LOL: 

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=243772

1buffsob

----------


## novastepp

> I've found myself with the same problem. Maybe a carb up day is in order? Or at least a big healthy meal. But wait till after the next pics. 
> 
> 1buffsob


i was definately thinking about having a huge carb up day next saturday after my leg day on friday. i really don't know what it should consist of though. i was thinking of just sticking to 1/2 cup of oats in every meal? what did you have in mind?

----------


## novastepp

> BTW, Nova. I thought you would find this particular thread interesting. Specifically the "Diet" part.  
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=243772
> 
> 1buffsob


effing sweet read man. i also talked/did morning cardio with my hometown hospital administrator last weekend (Big Lean motherf***er) and he is cutting and he always has done the same kind of thing. i'm loving the energy from my diet, but when i get fatigued during my day if i'm active all day, i get the lightheadedness kinda bad. that is the only thing i could do without.... oh and the need to be full  :Smilie:

----------


## 1buffsob

Oats, granola, wheat pancakes, etc. Whatever you like that's low glycemic. Try not to go over 80g carbs in any one meal, take a couple doses chromium throughout the day, and make sure fat is minimal.

Enjoy it bro.  :Smilie: 

1buffsob

----------


## novastepp

that's pretty much what i was going to do. i was thinking about adding oats to that list. i already take those couple of chromium doses and i will probably take ALA at least twice on that load day. i'll go no higher than 75g of carbs per meal. ok so i'm already counting down teh days until next saturday!!!

----------


## Motion

How many doses of chromium do you guys take? Size wise?

----------


## novastepp

i use chromium picolinate. 400mcg in an afternoon dose and in a PWo dose. so 2 daily doses of 400mcg in each dose.

----------


## novastepp

great chest/tri/shoulder workout this evening. my body needed a day off from cardio, i am so exhausted from work/diet/training that i figured a rest would do me good. hitting it at 5:30 in the a.m. though!

----------


## novastepp

good cardio this morning. fat loss is beginning in other places i can tell. my shoulders are getting more striations and i am starting to be able to see some hamstring/quad seperation. calves are looking more defined (i knew i had good gastrocs but now they look much nicer). obliques and such are popping more. overall progress is still slow yet steady!

----------


## novastepp

another cardio session in the books. feeling great and it is SO DAMN HUMID outside that i sweat profucely during my "power walk" hehe. it feels so good to sweat your @ss off sometimes. 

on a sort of "bad note" i wasn't able to eat one of my meals today so i went a little longer than my normal 2.5-3 hrs between meals. i suppose i was just a little more fasted for my cardio and that is in turn why i decided not to jog at all. other than that i am now bored as balls and still pirating internet off of an unknown source  :Smilie:

----------


## novastepp

almost (not even) 3 weeks into this diet and i'm leaner than i've ever been with this muscle mass. no size loss other than the water which was almost immediate. thank you to all. 7 weeks to go on monday. i may actually shorten my cut due to the results and i am figuring in about 6 weeks i will be as lean as i want to get without sacrificing any mass.

----------


## novastepp

morning cardio... CHECK

LEG DAY!!!!!! :Thumps Up:

----------


## 1buffsob

> almost (not even) 3 weeks into this diet and i'm leaner than i've ever been with this muscle mass. no size loss other than the water which was almost immediate. thank you to all. 7 weeks to go on monday. i may actually shorten my cut due to the results and i am figuring in about 6 weeks i will be as lean as i want to get without sacrificing any mass.


Great to hear bro. :Thumps Up: 

1buffsob

----------


## novastepp

thanks buff. 
gym was closed this evening because of carb day for the 500. it's going to be a crazy ass weekend..... can't guarantee i won't get shnouzed at some point. but i'm not worried about that, i'm worried about me not being able to control my hunger if i do get shithoused. i'll holla.

----------


## Project

Good stuff, Nova. Keep it up. By the way, I drank for the first time on my cutter last night and thought I was dying this morning. Just something to consider.

----------


## novastepp

haha oh it was a crazy weekend, but i did cardio every morning anyway, regardless on how i felt. i am on break at work right now and i haven't been able to steal internet at my apt lately. progress is still steady yet slow, which is optimal in regards to fat loss. i am still sticking the diet and doing cardio every morning as well os in the evenings a few evenings. 45 mins am, and 30 mins pm. feeling really good all teh time and the lightheadedness is going away with time. loving the results so far. i got a lot of compliments this weekend because i had my shirt off all teh time because of the weather. i'll be back with an update as soon as i can. -nOva

----------


## 1buffsob

Awesome bro. When's the next update with pics/weight/measurements/etc?

1buffsob

----------


## novastepp

i will hopefully update on sunday with pics. maybe some better light????  :Smilie: 
i still don't have internet service but i will be back up and running (hopefully) after this weekend. results are still coming. when u flex my abs upwards i can see some veins and extra definition in my lower abs. i will give measurements as well.

----------


## novastepp

everything is running smooth, just got done with A 50 minute cardio session. the athletic trainer where i went to high school is willing to pay me for helping me slim him down. that will also be extra incentive to perform well with my diet and exercise plan. i REALLY am getting anxious to bulk up. i cannot wait to hit the weights this fall!

pics tomorrow, by the way, for anyone still following this thread.

----------


## 1buffsob

You know I am.  :Wink/Grin: 

1buffsob

----------


## novastepp

buff, it is becoming increasingly difficult to find time to hit the gym. i have fallen into an income problem and don't think i can shell out to join a gym until the fall when i will be able to use the school's facilities again. i have a 100lb barbell in my apt but no bench or anything else. how important is hitting the gym hard going to be for me in these last 6 weeks? i don't have a problem getting cardio and diet done, but training is a serious chore. can you give me some input on this. always appreciate your help and motivation.

----------


## 1buffsob

Lifting will help to keep your muscle when cutting, so it's pretty important. Do what you can to get to the gym. The only other alternative you would have, is to grab that 100lb barbell and get real creative. It's far from optimal, but it's better than not working out.

1buffsob

----------


## novastepp

i have been doing circuits of military press, close stance squats with my heels elevated and rows. i have yet to find a way to incorporate bench press so i do pushups like crazy on those days as well. i know it isn't the best, but i suppose it will have to do for a few weeks.

----------


## novastepp

anything else that would help me keep my muscle other than food, ECA (long-term), cortisol blockers, and aminos?

----------


## novastepp

ownage,... because i am almost at the 4 week mark and this has been quite a journey for me thusfar. my first real cutter.  :Owned:

----------


## novastepp

40 minutes of low intensity cardio this morning before church. i will be using my parents home gym today for a workout since access to any other facility is again, out of the question.

p.s. i love the movie Mr. & Mrs. Smith

----------


## novastepp

oh, pics this afternoon.

----------


## 1buffsob

Righteous.  :Smilie:  

Have you grown some lats yet? 
J/K. LOL
But seriously :What?: 

1buffsob

----------


## novastepp

my bulk this fall/winter should prove to be my biggest growth progress ever. lats will hopefully grow along with my chest and well....everything else. i have some lats but only when i flex a certain way. obviously lats are my utmost weakest of points in regards to mass.

----------


## novastepp

measurements of after almost 4 weeks after the diet are... 
weight 179
biceps- in between 15.75-16 in.
thigh about at ball level- 23.5 in
thigh about 2 in. above knees- 20.5 in
waist- a little less than 30 in. !!!

so this is working very very well. i am losing a tad bit of size but it is definately minimal in regards to the amount of fat i believe i have shed. the weight loss i can accredit some to water weight (maybe around 4 pounds). in any case here are the pics.

and thank you everyone for the support. now in my next 6 weeks the struggle will begin to become more difficult when i try to spare as much muscle mass as possible, while trying to rip a little more fat off.

pics...

----------


## wolfstriked

You go Nova!!!

What determination you have.If I got as lean as you are now I would bulk bulk bulk :AaGreen22:  Yet you will march on and shred!! :Wink/Grin: 

Your back development looks really good too even tho theres no lats yet.But the back double bicep shot looks really developed considering.

----------


## 1buffsob

Incredible progress brother.  :Thumps Up: 

I don't think you should go much longer cutting. Maybe 3-4 more weeks max. After that, you'll be in prime condition to bulk.  :Wink/Grin: 

1buffsob

----------


## novastepp

i won't have access to a weight training facility until august. buff, i will head your advice and only cut for 4 more weeks. what should i do for the 4 weeks after that though, i am at sort of a stale mate with the facility problem...?

----------


## novastepp

turns out i might be able to volunteer at NIFS (national institue of fitness and sports) and receive a free membership if i volunteer 16 hours a month during the summer. if this is actually true, i will start this weekend and begin a bulk in 5 weeks from monday. fingers are crossed.

----------


## IronAdam

Look'n good nova...your kicking ass dude! BTW Go White SOX!

----------


## novastepp

haha the sox trash can is from my parents' place. thanks for the postive comments man.

----------


## novastepp

anyone have any motivational quotes? getting up at 5 is hard. i'm doing it, but some motivation from my brothers would help i'm sure. going to sleep at 9 is rough too...

thanks to anyone (and i mean anyone) who wants to respond.

----------


## IronAdam

The heights by great men reached and kept were not obtained by sudden flight.
But they, while their companions slept,
were toiling upward in the night.
- Thomas S. Monson

----------


## 1buffsob

> anyone have any motivational quotes? getting up at 5 is hard. i'm doing it, but some motivation from my brothers would help i'm sure. going to sleep at 9 is rough too...
> 
> thanks to anyone (and i mean anyone) who wants to respond.


*ON THE ROAD TO DESTINY
DO NOT WAVER*

Or

Get your motherfvcking ass up to do cardio or Kyle is gonna bust your gatdamn knee caps.  :Wink/Grin:  

There........ that ought to do it.  :Owned:  

1buffsob

----------


## novastepp

i can't believe you owned me...

thanks for the responses. it isn't as hard as i may have made it seem, but i just love inspirational quotes and things. i will be getting up...

----------


## 1buffsob

> i can't believe you owned me...
> 
> thanks for the responses. it isn't as hard as i may have made it seem, but i just love inspirational quotes and things. i will be getting up...


Shut up you skinny biatch. LOL

Just kidding bro. Nothing but love. :Asskiss:  

Keep it going bro. You're making fantastic progress. I guess I should put down this ice cream and practice what I preach.  :Icon Rolleyes:  

 :LOL:   :LOL:  

1buffsob

----------


## novastepp

haha nice, and i honestly want to genuinely thank you for your support. i wouldn't be as dedicated without you man. (totally sounds un-straight) but seriously, thanks to ya man, and all other who have shown support.

----------


## novastepp

oh and buff, i can only hope your progress is going well too. i know ur doin fine... but just wanted to be there for you for once  :Smilie:

----------


## 1buffsob

No need to thank me man. You're doing all the work.  :Wink/Grin: 

1buffsob

----------


## novastepp

humbling. and you are humble too.

----------


## 1buffsob

> oh and buff, i can only hope your progress is going well too. i know ur doin fine... but just wanted to be there for you for once


Unless you're a plastic surgeon that specializes in liposuction, you're of no use to me.  :LOL:  

Seriously, things are going well. Strength and mass are steadily progressing, while fat loss is doing the same. I need to pick it up a bit for these next 6 weeks. Maximum cardio, which is the real clincher for me. Diet is always strict, but fat burning is real slow unless I push cardio to over 6 hours a week.

On a side note, gaining 23lbs in the course of 36 hours really messes with your head. Damn carb up days. LOL

1buffsob

----------


## novastepp

haha i had mine, but i don't think i gained that much. i just ran a cup of oats (cooked) in every meal on sunday. helped out as i could see fullness regained before the end of the day.

----------


## novastepp

50 mins of cardio this morning to the T. 

now i have a general question for anyone, which is less beneficial. keeping your heart rate too low, or too high? some evenings i feel like just fast walking and i keep my heart rate around the 155bpm range. if i do that for 45mins i will still have some fat burn right. i would think it would be better than keeping it too high for a period of time. just curious as to what u guys think.

----------


## 1buffsob

For you, the low side would work better. You're not taking any anti-catabolic supplements or hormones and are already pretty lean. You're at a point where keeping LBM is more important than fat loss. Better to play it safe, and keep the cardio HR low IMO.

1buffsob

----------


## novastepp

yep, that's what i was figuring. i may up the time of my morning sessions to an hour, but keep the heart rate lower around 55-60%.

----------


## novastepp

oh sorry, BY THE WAY, giants advised me to take an anticatabolic supp for the last 4 weeks of my cutter, and i will be starting that on monday and concluding with it for my final 4 weeks.

----------


## 1buffsob

That's what I would do, but I know you wanted to try and do it all without any supplemental aids. What supplement did he recommend?

1buffsob

----------


## novastepp

Reduce XT -by SNS

for its advanced corticol reduction/prevention. and it can also start protein synthesis, the way L-leucine can. so the thought process is, if i keep upping my amino intake and start taking this for 4 weeks i will save more mass.

----------


## novastepp

about the "without supps"... i initially did want to do that, but now i know i could, BUT at the expense of LBM. if i were much bigger i would do it, but at my size i don't want to lose any mass at this point. so it is a victory i know i could achieve i just want to finish the cut, but in a smarter way and preserve my already "not-a-whole-lot" mass.

----------


## 1buffsob

> about the "without supps"... i initially did want to do that, but now i know i could, BUT at the expense of LBM. if i were much bigger i would do it, but at my size i don't want to lose any mass at this point. so it is a victory i know i could achieve i just want to finish the cut, but in a smarter way and preserve my already "not-a-whole-lot" mass.


That's what I would do. It aint like you're using ancilleries, so who cares. You're putting in the hard work and effort to make it happen. I won't think any less of you. :Wink/Grin:  

Never used Reduce XT, don't take many supplements. But if Giants says it's good, you can take it as fact. Hell, if he says a pissant can pull a freight train, you hook the son of a bitch up.  :LOL:  

1buffsob

----------


## novastepp

haha i agree totally.

----------


## bor

I'll take the time to read the whole thread tommorow, I just noticed, I just wanna say that by the looks of your avatar you look great novastepp!

----------


## novastepp

thanks a lot bor. i can use all the kind words and motivation anyone wants to throw my way.  :Owned:

----------


## bor

Yeah, I know how much it helps  :LOL:

----------


## IronAdam

Why didn't you wanna use any supps?

----------


## novastepp

just to do it suppless... and i definately could. but i would lose lbm. i'm not big enough yet, so after a few more bulkers i will do the cutter completely and get down to 5% without supps.

----------


## novastepp

got real shnouzed last night, met a cool chick, and still woke up and did cardio  :Smilie: 

but i did eat away from diet, but still very clean and good sources of carbs (oats). so it really wasn't a bad thing. all good!

----------


## 1buffsob

You drank brother?

1buffsob

----------


## novastepp

yeah i did, first day off of work today in a long time and until july4th. so a bunch of us had a get together and got wasted. i hadn't planned on getting drunk but games began and me and this girl lisa, kicked ass and kept on winning so drunkenness was inevitable at that point. i know i know... not good. but i didn't splurge on food and drank a ton of water until i lost comprehension and passed out. still good on the diet and cardio otherwise.

----------


## 1buffsob

Your cellular activity is gonna be screwed for the next day or two, but you'll be good after that. I'd grab as much cardio as you can right now to burn that shit out of your system.

Hey, we all gotta live a little. No worries.  :Smilie: 

1buffsob

BTW, what happened to your old gal? The REALLY hot one you had as your avvy for a while.

----------


## novastepp

i decided to break it off with her. wasn't working out us being apart all of the time. she ended up questioning me and losing trust for absolutely no reason as well. i was always faithful and honest with her clear up to the point of me telling her it wasn't working and added stress to my life wouldn't help fat loss (ok a little joke there but honestly i told her it wasn't going to work). it was more of a hassle than anything really. distance and time was the cause of death. but living alone and not having anyone isn't necessarily a bad thing for a while. i mean i have plenty of friends, but i like to be alone a lot. super outgoing, intelligent, but i like to keep a clear head. 

anywho, enough of the ramble. i did do cardio a lot today, and i do realize things will be out of sorts cellularly for a few days, but i am going to stay on track regardless.

----------


## 1buffsob

Sorry to hear about the old lady.  :Frown:  Happy to hear everything is back on track.  :Smilie: 

1buffsob

----------


## novastepp

it isn't really bothering me at all. things were headed downhill for a while. but aside frm that. u ever feel really lonely? i have been having these depressionlike feelings a lot lately.

----------


## novastepp

oh well. it, along with every other problem i have faced, will fade and pass.

----------


## 1buffsob

Depression seems to go hand in hand with cutting. I'm bi-polar at the moment. One minute, I'm on top of the world, then I'm depressed as hell for absolutely no reason. And I'm not even on tren . LOL

On break days, I am excessively happy. No one can shut me up if I have a full stomach. haha 

1buffsob

----------


## novastepp

yeah tends to be the general consensus. i hate it. i can be up...way up. but i can get down... way down.

----------


## IronAdam

> yeah tends to be the general consensus. i hate it. i can be up...way up. but i can get down... way down.


I know what you mean...cutting's a bitch  :Nutkick:  Good luck with the new chick  :AaGreen22:

----------


## novastepp

no new girl yet... going to fly solo for a while. 

time for cardio  :Smilie:

----------


## Katelette81

On the up side you look really good... so if you're ever down you should try to remember the progress you've made because that's a huge accomplishment in itself, especially since you're done it all natural.. Iknow it can be difficult to "see teh light" sometimes though...

----------


## novastepp

yeah ur exactly right. i am so excited for bulking this fall (in like 6-7 weeks). it is always difficult to look past the present into the future to see the end product or whatever you hope to accomplish. i just keep telling myself i am dedicated and that i will succeed.

----------


## novastepp

just got done with another hour session of cardio. i jumped up teh intensity to about 70% of my MHR this evening to help rid my body of the toxins i endulged in on wednesday night. the girl wants to hang agin tonight maybe... and it is going to be the second "date"....which means its time to tell her about my dedication to my diet and exercise regimine. she plays division 1 collegiate soccer so i am sure she will understand, but i think the clan is drinking again 2night....and i am going to have to pass.

----------


## novastepp

also, i am moving 2morrow morning/afternoon, so i am not sure if i will be able to pirate internet at my new apt. i hope so, and i do have a modem now, so i will be able to hook up my own internet next week if i can't pirate it, in which case i will cancel my service and be illegal for as long as possible. in any case, i will report back as soon as possible after 2morrow afternoon. basically no pics this weekend, but i will next weekend. i will have 4 weeks left as of monday the 12th. 

ownage time...yeah, you like that  :Owned:

----------


## 1buffsob

> also, i am moving 2morrow morning/afternoon, so i am not sure if i will be able to pirate internet at my new apt. i hope so, and i do have a modem now, so i will be able to hook up my own internet next week if i can't pirate it, in which case i will cancel my service and be illegal for as long as possible. in any case, i will report back as soon as possible after 2morrow afternoon. basically no pics this weekend, but i will next weekend. i will have 4 weeks left as of monday the 12th. 
> 
> *ownage time...yeah, you like that*


LMFAO!! OMG, I don't know why, but I have tears in my eyes reading that. BWAHAHA. 

Anyway.... continue... :Smilie: 

1buffsob

----------


## novastepp

hahaha it makes me feel 100times better knowing i made someone laugh with this thread. 

coolness factor +10!!

----------


## 1buffsob

So you're at what? 11 now?  :LOL:   :LOL: 

1buffsob

----------


## novastepp

lol. hahah that was totally unexpected and hilarious. time to move.

----------


## novastepp

couch.

----------


## novastepp

so lisa and myself had a few tonight, and she decided to say couch because we chucked my couch into my "old apartment" backyard pond which was definately the highlight of my week...maybe the highlight of me month. she is AS-mazing...she may not think so, but she is... i'll holla tomorrow.

----------


## novastepp

mother ****er... it started pouring readlly hard tonight mother ****er.

----------


## jstanier

Hey nova, just thought I'd say you're looking great man - and great progress too! Will be keeping an eye on you!

----------


## novastepp

thanks jstanier, again thanks for the kind words. and i will have only 4 weeks left on monday.

ownage for anyone named kyle?!  :Owned:

----------


## 1buffsob

> thanks jstanier, again thanks for the kind words. and i will have only 4 weeks left on monday.
> 
> ownage for anyone named kyle?!


Yeah... I like that.  :Wink/Grin:  LOL

1buffsob

----------


## Katelette81

Hey Nova... quick question for you. I know that when cutting theres a tendency to lose some strength, is this something you experienced, and if so how did you handle it... ie. did you lift the same weight but drop reps, or vice versa...?

Thanks...  :Smilie:  And whats up with Lisa? Two dates and already she's stayin over? Ooohhh... LOL, just foolin with ya.. I know she was avoiding a DUI.

----------


## wolfstriked

Congrats on the new GF Nova....seems you found some goodness in life.That should help keep you motivated

----------


## novastepp

> Hey Nova... quick question for you. I know that when cutting theres a tendency to lose some strength, is this something you experienced, and if so how did you handle it... ie. did you lift the same weight but drop reps, or vice versa...?
> 
> Thanks...  And whats up with Lisa? Two dates and already she's stayin over? Ooohhh... LOL, just foolin with ya.. I know she was avoiding a DUI.



haha, she's not my girl. i don't know what to think about the situation at this moment. but i haven't been able to keep a training schedule due to my work taking up my availability to the lifting facilities. so strength loss is blind at this point. i train with a 100lb barbell and i can still do things i could before. so i'm assuming some strength is gone but not much. we'll see in a couple months when i bulk and have the ability to train again.

----------


## novastepp

> Congrats on the new GF Nova....seems you found some goodness in life.That should help keep you motivated


she's not my gf. but we have been hangin' a lot lately. goodness... not sure about that one.

----------


## novastepp

goodness will be the day i can carry around a coffee mug before am cardio that says "world's best dad"

----------


## Katelette81

> goodness will be the day i can carry around a coffee mug before am cardio that says "world's best dad"



Interesting.. I didn't think guys were capable of this type of thinking... that's cool though.

Good luck on the last 4 weeks Dude.. though I don't think you need it... nice work!!! And thanks for the strength loss update..

----------


## novastepp

no prob girl. i really wish i could get to the gym more often, but with my work/scholarship i can't so i have been hoping that my fullbody training w/ my barbell will suffice. last 4 weeks are going to be rough. carb up day at the 2 week mark and ZERO cheating with a whole lot of cardio. thank you again, for the motivation and the kind words.

----------


## novastepp

hour of cardio this morning... check.

starting to like the diet... ok not really  :Smilie:

----------


## jstanier

> hour of cardio this morning... check.
> 
> starting to like the diet... ok not really


Doooooo it!

----------


## novastepp

time to go chill at the pool! buff i have a questiopn for you. i will holla after i get some kind of tan going  :Smilie:

----------


## 1buffsob

Holla brotha.  :Wink/Grin: 

1buffsob

----------


## novastepp

how hard can i go with these anti-catabolic supps in regards to cardio? i am sticking to a light jog now in the am instead of walking fast. isn't gonna do any damage is it if i push myself a little harder than normal right?

----------


## 1buffsob

> how hard can i go with these anti-catabolic supps in regards to cardio? i am sticking to a light jog now in the am instead of walking fast. isn't gonna do any damage is it if i push myself a little harder than normal right?


Those supplements will only help so much. With your kcal deficit, low bf %, inability to properly train (for the moment anyhow), you need to be very careful about going overboard on the cardio. Stick to what you have been doing, and don't go any harder/longer. Jogging is pushing it.

1buffsob

----------


## novastepp

ok. so i will keep my heart rate around 120-125. i will super light jog for 15 mins and then walk for the remainder of my cardio to finish up my last few weeks.

----------


## 1buffsob

Sounds good bro.  :Thumps Up:  When can we expect the next weigh-in, measurements, pics, etc.?

1buffsob

----------


## novastepp

pics will have to be next weekend. measurements and weigh in will occur then too. sorry, but my sis has teh camera, so when i go home is when i get it all taken care of. no scale, measuring tape, and no camera here in Indian Apples. but updates will be in order  :Smilie:

----------


## novastepp

oh and as seen in my first post...

i am definately much cooler now.

O W N A G E !  :Owned:

----------


## novastepp

30 mins of cardio... check.


watching fight club tonight for sure.... the both of us (me and tyler).

----------


## novastepp

also when i bulk... i am going to eat around 4000 cals every day. which will be easily far above my maintanence, my question is... is it cool to do cardio 4days a week in the am on empty while bulking like that? i know cardio keeps fat gain down and that is my plan entirely. i want to gain around 10 lbs of lean mass from the end of august until february. i don't want this to be a rigid goal because i think that rigid goals hold people back. i want to gain as much size as possible in that time frame with 10 lbs being a milestone rather than a "goal" i want to eat a whole lot more than i did last time, but i realized that i started to put on fat around week 10. this will be 24weeks of bulk and i want to keep fat gain to a minimum, but not eliminate it entirely. i think my cardio haibts of today will help me with gains in the future, but just wondering how much is too much when bulking? my calorie total should be around 3200 when bulking and i will be easily 800 over that daily. any input would be rather fan(effing)tastic.

----------


## 1buffsob

> also when i bulk... i am going to eat around 4000 cals every day. which will be easily far above my maintanence, my question is... is it cool to do cardio 4days a week in the am on empty while bulking like that? i know cardio keeps fat gain down and that is my plan entirely. i want to gain around 10 lbs of lean mass from the end of august until february. i don't want this to be a rigid goal because i think that rigid goals hold people back. i want to gain as much size as possible in that time frame with 10 lbs being a milestone rather than a "goal" i want to eat a whole lot more than i did last time, but i realized that i started to put on fat around week 10. this will be 24weeks of bulk and i want to keep fat gain to a minimum, but not eliminate it entirely. i think my cardio haibts of today will help me with gains in the future, but just wondering how much is too much when bulking? my calorie total should be around 3200 when bulking and i will be easily 800 over that daily. any input would be rather fan(effing)tastic.


I feel the light cardio in the am will allow you to eat more (feed more muscle) without putting on more fat. I'm a firm believer in lean bulks for the part time BB. 4 days cardio sounds good bro.  :Thumps Up: 

1buffsob

----------


## novastepp

ok. so i am definately going to be working on a solid diet in july and proposing it shortly after i figure out totals and such. i also already have planned (i think) 16 weeks of bulk-style workout routines for me. i don't want to post those and worry about those yet. i like to concentrate on the now, and worry about what lies ahead lateron. in any case, i am definately cooler than the other side of the pillow.

----------


## novastepp

time to "try" and hit the sack to get up at 4:30 and do the cardio...i'll holla.

----------


## novastepp

45 minutes of cardio this morning felt A-mazing. i have noticed i have more energy lately...which is a plus. i also grabbed my 100lb barbell and i noticed i could still curl it 12 or so times which would mean i haven't lost any strength in that area. i think all the carbs i am eating is the reason for my strength balance. well, time to get ready to help all the kiddies! oh and i kick an abundance of ass for anyone wondering.  :Smilie:  hehe

----------


## novastepp

BUFF!!!

i have a lunch card now that i could get 8 dollars of free food on during work...too bad its nachos, pizza, yogurt, pudding, subs, and salads. i have been bringing my lunch and i am wondering... could i get grilled chicken on just lettuce and use no dressing or anything except vinager, banana peppers and jalepeno peppers if that would be ok?

----------


## 1buffsob

> BUFF!!!
> 
> i have a lunch card now that i could get 8 dollars of free food on during work...too bad its nachos, pizza, yogurt, pudding, subs, and salads. i have been bringing my lunch and i am wondering... *could i get grilled chicken on just lettuce and use no dressing or anything except vinager, banana peppers and jalepeno peppers if that would be ok?*


That should be fine Nova. Just make sure you bring your carb source with you.  :Wink/Grin:  And also, watch the portion size. It's ok to doggy bag 1/2 a chicken breast, albeit..... not very manly.  :LOL:  

1buffsob

----------


## novastepp

> That should be fine Nova. Just make sure you bring your carb source with you.  And also, watch the portion size. It's ok to doggy bag 1/2 a chicken breast, albeit..... not very manly.  
> 
> 1buffsob


oh man, there isn't much chicken involved. proally just 1 breast, so i'm good to go in that aspect. i will eat my carb source, and i did do that today. i normally wouldn't do this but for at least 2 weeks this for one meal won't matter at all since it is romaine lettuce and grilled chicken breast. and the breat is actually grilled there and is fresh daily. i checked the nutritional info out and there is actually less fat in the chicken than the ones i cook! thanks for your response. i don't want to let this money they are basically handing me to go to waste and it isn't steering away from my diet in any way! 

 :Owned:  for free money/food and being lean.

----------


## novastepp

great day today. no cardio this evening seeing as i have a lot of work to do for 2morrow. but i will be up at 4:40 again to do cardio. thanks all.

----------


## novastepp

5-10 minutes of fast walking and 35 mins of a light jog this morning. getting to sleep at night is getting easier and easier. waking up isn't too bad, i just have top get up and put my contacts in and piss and i'm good to go!  :Thumps Up:

----------


## novastepp

35 mins of cardio this evening. feeling good and getting leaner still. seeing more vascularity too. 3 weeks left after this weekend. and it looks like i will have gym access in july (85% sure). so i will be bulking late july through mid february if i can.

----------


## novastepp

45 mins of cardio this morning under my belt. and i'm ready for my day of work...again. i can't wait for this weekend. lil sis' sweet 16 and i get to chill w/ my parents. i like to relax and just hang every once in a while. and oh yeah, my social life is suffering pretty huge, since i'm hittin' the sack so early...but honestly... i don't care.

----------


## slimsc

hey nova,
thanks for keeping the log... i am working on getting lean, and just added 45 mins of cardio every evening...

----------


## novastepp

slimsc, thanks for readin' the log. yeah i know i update a lot and some may be seen as pointless to some, but it keeps me on track and a few have said that they draw motivation fro me and/or my log so i keep them posted. as for you adding cardio for 45mins in the evening...just make sure you aren't burning yourself out. every morning for 45mins on empty would be plenty, and you could then later add a couple 30min sessions throughout the week. i take it you are cutting, so good luck  :Thumps Up:

----------


## novastepp

half-hour of cardio in the books. no evening cardio 2morrow and i think i am going to bulk for 28wks. there may be some fat gain...but i can cut for sure (knowing that now) so i am going to bulk for the long haul and see how much i can gain from a huge long bulk. my last one was almost 10 weeks. so this will be a big step for me. i am looking forward to it. i might even stretch it to 30 weeks, but we'll see. FOOD TIME!

----------


## 1buffsob

> half-hour of cardio in the books. no evening cardio 2morrow and *i think i am going to bulk for 28wks*. there may be some fat gain...but i can cut for sure (knowing that now) so i am going to bulk for the long haul and see how much i can gain from a huge long bulk. my last one was almost 10 weeks. so this will be a big step for me. i am looking forward to it. i might even stretch it to 30 weeks, but we'll see. FOOD TIME!


LMFAO!!! You'll find out why 4 months into it.  :LOL:  

1buffsob

----------


## novastepp

well now u have me curious as hell. wanna share with me "pre-me-finding-out" why u think that is so funny.

----------


## novastepp

45 minutes of cardio again this morning. i woke up and my right rear delt was SO SORE! must have slept on that horribly wrong last night. feeling better already though. anyway, i am in fact, going to do 30mins of cardio this evening after work. have a good day all!

----------


## novastepp

so at this point would reducing cals for the last 3 weeks or increasing cardio be the better way to go? any opinions...

----------


## 1buffsob

If your progress hasn't slowed, why risk changing anything?  :Shrug: 

1buffsob

----------


## novastepp

it is slowing a little. so that is why i asked. sorry, i should have added that part. it isn't stopped, but results from this last week don't compare to those of the week previous.

----------


## novastepp

another 40 mins of cardio logged. i am still seeing results, but they are slowing somewhat. i will up the cardio for now since eating is helps keep the ol' metabolism up throughout the day. i will cut a few cals out the last 2 weeks while keeping cardio up to finish things off. playing catch phrase tonight with a bunch of friends. we all love that game...good times.

----------


## ShnouzedUp

damn nova your lookin good cuz'

----------


## novastepp

thanks bro. means a lot from a huge mammajamma like yourself.

----------


## novastepp

50 minutes of cardio this morning in the heat ='s sweating profusely right now, and i love it. kicking ass and taking names back home this weekend. and that will involve pics and measurements.

----------


## Liftnainez

whats going on nova.. I have read most of the log and just want to say your doing a great job.. your hard work and determination is definetely showing.. keep up the good work brotha!!

----------


## novastepp

i think its update time...

waist, 29.25 in
biceps 15.5 in
neck 17 in
lower thigh 20.25 in
upper thigh 23 in

weight- 175lbs, 5'9" tall

----------


## novastepp

again bad light, but i can still see results, the stats agree. i deadlifted 350 this afternoon as well. my all time max during my pheraplex bulker was 370, so i am happy to say that my strength hasn't suffered nearly at all during my cut. i am not supposed to max squat because of my back, but i am interested to see what my numbers will look like next time i do it. i benched 180 10 times with a littler exerted effort, but that is normal so i may have lost maybe 10 lbs off my max bench which means i am now under the 300 mark. in any case, here are a few pics of my standing flexing abs downward, the back (minus lats), the wheels, me standing just normal, and a side bicep shot...

----------


## novastepp

now here are the good / impressive ones. two full body shots, that are the most impressive i have looked in my entire life! and a pathetic side shot of my bicep and calf. i really haven't learned the ins and outs of flexing yet, but someday i will get it.  :Smilie:  a heartfilled thank you goes out to all who have supported me, motivated me, and cared about me during this cutter so far. it hasn't been easy, and the last 3 weeks may prove to be the most difficult, however with the members here at AR I will overcome. again, thank you to all. and especially to 1buffsob, who has been a major player in all of my success.

----------


## novastepp

3 weeks left, and if you're ready to ride with me you'd better buckle up...



We're Gonna Floor It!!!!

----------


## 1buffsob

Wow! Nova, you're looking awesome. Seriously, looking sick. Your abs have come a long way. They're better than mine damnit.  :Frown:  LOL Your bf seems to fall off your chest last, but that should be gone in a couple more weeks.  :Wink/Grin: 

Now here's where things go from *real lean* to *creepishly skin tight*. haha Floor away, I'm with ya.  :Smilie: 

1buffsob

BTW, learn to pose.  :LOL:  But I'll give you 1 "cool" point for trying.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Quil

Nova, very impressive man. LOL creepishly tight skin.

----------


## novastepp

> Wow! Nova, you're looking awesome. Seriously, looking sick. Your abs have come a long way. They're better than mine damnit.  LOL Your bf seems to fall off your chest last, but that should be gone in a couple more weeks. 
> 
> Now here's where things go from *real lean* to *creepishly skin tight*. haha Floor away, I'm with ya. 
> 
> 1buffsob
> 
> BTW, learn to pose.  But I'll give you 1 "cool" point for trying.



SWEET! one more coolness point, SCORE! thanks a lot man. and yeah i don't know where these last 2 lbs of fat are going to come from, but i don't care as long as they evacuate body. i do see my chest and shoulders losing the fat last, like you said. and i definately do need to learn to pose eh'... hahah who cares.

and the creepishly skin tight comment is great. i'll share a coolness point with you for that one.

----------


## novastepp

> Nova, very impressive man. LOL creepishly tight skin.


thanks for the kind words brotha!

----------


## novastepp

tomorrow is my carb up day, going to go for around 70g of carbs per meal using whole wheat pancakes, whole wheat pasta, and oats. looking to fill out after my pics and before my last 3 weeks. i am debating on wether or not i should have another carb up day before teh end of my cut. i might 9 days before it is over. 

oh, i will be adding 5g of creatine monohydrate to my first meal and 5g to my last meal. will be drinking upwards of 2gal of H2O 2morrow as well as sticking to my usual supps.

----------


## slimsc

nova,
wow... looking super ripped!!! thanks for updating the log...

----------


## novastepp

> nova,
> wow... looking super ripped!!! thanks for updating the log...


thanks for reading and showing your support man!

----------


## novastepp

i did cardio for an hour this morning. felt amazing. went again with the hospital administrator from my hometown hospital. he is a great guy and big and he's also ripping up right now. i told him about the forum, but he can't be associated with a site where illegal substances are publicly talked about. he could add a lot of help here because he is a big strength athlete. for instance, he recently went to a strength competition in which he placed 3rd in squat after squatting 805! to me, that is impressive as hell. 

in any case, today is my carb-up day and after my first meal i am already bloated  :Smilie:  . feels good to be full though, because it seems i have forgotten what that feels like. my mom is going to make me a whole wheat/protein powder pancake in a couple hours and i can't wait.

----------


## spound

> tomorrow is my carb up day, going to go for around 70g of carbs per meal using whole wheat pancakes, whole wheat pasta, and oats. looking to fill out after my pics and before my last 3 weeks. i am debating on wether or not i should have another carb up day before teh end of my cut. i might 9 days before it is over. 
> 
> oh, i will be adding 5g of creatine monohydrate to my first meal and 5g to my last meal. will be drinking upwards of 2gal of H2O 2morrow as well as sticking to my usual supps.


For future reference, I would avoid bread and pasta products while carbing up simply because of the gluten in them will cause you to bloat. When I carb up I would rather jsut be full, but still kind of tight...,not bloated. I woudl stick to sweet potatoes, brown rice, ans oats....maybe some fruits liek strawberries or blueberries as well.

BTW< you are looking great!!!

----------


## novastepp

> For future reference, I would avoid bread and pasta products while carbing up simply because of the gluten in them will cause you to bloat. When I carb up I would rather jsut be full, but still kind of tight...,not bloated. I woudl stick to sweet potatoes, brown rice, ans oats....maybe some fruits liek strawberries or blueberries as well.
> 
> BTW< you are looking great!!!


well my first meal was just oats and chicken. so i will heed your advice and stick to just oats as my carb source today. i have sweet potatos everyday so i will just go plain oats as my carb up. 
and i guess i was just full and not bloated because i was still tight, and i am fine now an hour later. so i will just stick with oats and maybe i'll throw in a sweet potato but my ma' is still going to make me a pancake but it is made with egg whites, oats, splenda, cinnamon, and cottage cheese. Jayhova recommended it so i am going to give it a try today. 
thanks for the kind words spound, you have really helped me a lot in my recent past and i appreciate it whole heartedly  :Smilie:  going to be looking to you again here soon with my bulking diet and training routine...

----------


## spound

> well my first meal was just oats and chicken. so i will heed your advice and stick to just oats as my carb source today. i have sweet potatos everyday so i will just go plain oats as my carb up. 
> and i guess i was just full and not bloated because i was still tight, and i am fine now an hour later. so i will just stick with oats and maybe i'll throw in a sweet potato but my ma' is still going to make me a pancake but it is made with egg whites, oats, splenda, cinnamon, and cottage cheese. Jayhova recommended it so i am going to give it a try today. 
> thanks for the kind words spound, you have really helped me a lot in my recent past and i appreciate it whole heartedly  going to be looking to you again here soon with my bulking diet and training routine...


NO problem bro, gald I could help out some. Those pancakes sound GOOD!!!! You could even throw some sugar free syrup on there. Can your mom make me some too???  :LOL:  too bad I am 3 wks out from my comp. and I am suffering  :Frown:  Afterwards though, its on!!! I am eating everything in sight!!

As far as the oats....I seriously recommend you throw a couple blueberries and strawberris on top of them with some splenda...it tastes great!!! and thsoe two fruits are very low glycemic and good for you. I have been using them my whole diet.....although sparingly

----------


## novastepp

yeah i know of the numerous health benefits of blueberries and raspberries. i don't have any as of right now though. but in any case, it's time to cook up that pancake! and teh s/f syrup is a check. my parents do have some of that!

----------


## novastepp

here is the recipe thread in which Jayhova posted his pancake mix...

it is spectacular and i recommend them to anyone!

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...48#post2816548

----------


## spound

> here is the recipe thread in which Jayhova posted his pancake mix...
> 
> it is spectacular and i recommend them to anyone!
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...48#post2816548


I am seriously going to make those the day after my show!! WIth regular syrup though  :LOL:

----------


## novastepp

> I am seriously going to make those the day after my show!! WIth regular syrup though



you will not be disappointed, i loaded on the cinnamon, and i swear if you added brown sugar... it would taste like a giant oatmeal cookie!!! which i am doing in 3 weeks GUARANTEED!

----------


## wolfstriked

Looking good Nova.Your legs seem to have cut up alot since last pics.It could be just me but it looks like that to me.I see a difference that I didnt think I would and now im with ya alll the way!!!What I mean is that i thought you were already very lean but now that I see new pics and the change I can see you getting sickly looking lean. :LOL:  

Get shredded,would love to see how you finalize.

----------


## novastepp

yeah the legs are more defined from last time. thanks for noticing. i have 3 weeks left and i am looking forward to seeing what the end product will be.

i am upset that you didn't award me a single coolness point though.  :Frown:

----------


## novastepp

so i am going to do cardio later this evening since i won't have to get up at 4:30. i am getting up to go to church w/ my mom at 7, and then hit the cardio immediately afterwards for 50min. so 35 mins of jogging this evening at 9:30 is in order. i'll holla! 

by the way, the carb up day was great, i look fuller, but man do i have terrible gas, and my body isn't used to this feeling. i don't really like it. but the fullness is great  :Smilie:

----------


## novastepp

ok so change of plans. in 28 minutes i am going to do a chest/shoulder/quad workout. then that will be followed by a 30 minute fast walk. since i have been loading i might as well train since i have a place to do it.

i will be using 1 cup of oats and 2 scoops of whey for PWO and then my load will be done. i feel good abut it. and before bed i will have what i normally do. 

i feel good about that now. oh and i am pissed off at the moment  :Smilie:

----------


## spound

> ok so change of plans. in 28 minutes i am going to do a chest/shoulder/quad workout. then that will be followed by a 30 minute fast walk. since i have been loading i might as well train since i have a place to do it.
> 
> i will be using 1 cup of oats and 2 scoops of whey for PWO and then my load will be done. i feel good abut it. and before bed i will have what i normally do. 
> 
> i feel good about that now. oh and i am pissed off at the moment


I woudl wait and train tomorrow and jsut stick to the cardio today nova. Don't worry, the glycogen from your carb up will still be there tomorrow...and a few days after that even. Like you said, you don't feel so great (I never do either on carb up days) therefore, I have a feeling your training session may suffer. Just my two cents bro.

----------


## novastepp

thanks for the spot there spound, sadly i had already trained. haha, but on a good note i did train well. and i had a great chest pump and my quads were thick. i threw weight around and it felt really good. i did develop a little heart burn though, but it faded and passed during my 35 min. walk. 

i felt just as strong as i was in late april. i honestly may not have lost any strength or just a tad bit of loss. but when losing nearly 15 lbs and most of it being water & fat, i am impressed. 3 weeks left and i can only hope for similar results. 

Spound, i like having you around my thread now, i hope you stick around during all of my future endeavors, seeing as i have little or no motivation in my life aside from my parents, but i live away from home so i rely on my friends here for most of my outside support. thank you again for your always helpful contributions.

----------


## spound

> thanks for the spot there spound, sadly i had already trained. haha, but on a good note i did train well. and i had a great chest pump and my quads were thick. i threw weight around and it felt really good. i did develop a little heart burn though, but it faded and passed during my 35 min. walk. 
> 
> i felt just as strong as i was in late april. i honestly may not have lost any strength or just a tad bit of loss. but when losing nearly 15 lbs and most of it being water & fat, i am impressed. 3 weeks left and i can only hope for similar results. 
> 
> Spound, i like having you around my thread now, i hope you stick around during all of my future endeavors, seeing as i have little or no motivation in my life aside from my parents, but i live away from home so i rely on my friends here for most of my outside support. thank you again for your always helpful contributions.


Good to see you had a good Workout

Well, I'll be checking in from here on out and giving you a little nudge here and there for some motivation  :Wink:  You have really made some great progress. Tell me something....what is your average weight loss per week? 

Also bro, if you ever need anything feel free to jsut shoot me a PM, I have no problem helping out when I can. Keep working hard bro....the reward will be worth it.  :Thumps Up:

----------


## wolfstriked

> yeah the legs are more defined from last time. thanks for noticing. i have 3 weeks left and i am looking forward to seeing what the end product will be.
> 
> i am upset that you didn't award me a single coolness point though.


Coolness points?!?!?

If thats your new GF im gonna give you 5 points :LOL:  Jeez between her and that last cutey im feeling really depleted :AaGreen22:

----------


## novastepp

> Good to see you had a good Workout
> 
> Well, I'll be checking in from here on out and giving you a little nudge here and there for some motivation  You have really made some great progress. Tell me something....what is your average weight loss per week? 
> 
> Also bro, if you ever need anything feel free to jsut shoot me a PM, I have no problem helping out when I can. Keep working hard bro....the reward will be worth it.


at first i lost about 5 lbs of what i figured was water and a systemic adjustment to the cleanliness of teh diet. after that i have lost close to 2 lbs a week if that. it has been slow and steady. but overall in the amount of time i would say in 6 weeks i have lost 12 lbs. so 2lbs a week would be an avg.

----------


## novastepp

> Coolness points?!?!?
> 
> If thats your new GF im gonna give you 5 points Jeez between her and that last cutey im feeling really depleted


yeah coolness points. it is a joke i had starting the thread that i was already a cool guy and i am hoping just to get leaner along with cooler so coolness is a humorous way to make this fun for me on here. and the picture is a girl i have been talking to named lisa. (you may remember her from our little escapade last weekend  :Smilie:  ) it is her individual picture for the collegiate flier here at school. she plays soccer. cool girl, but i can't figure out situation out, just figured i would show her off because i think she is gorgeous. and she knows, but does she care? time will tell.

----------


## novastepp

one word. gas.

----------


## novastepp

another 50 mins of cardio down the drain. i hate to say goodbye to my parents and this hellhole small town. but it's almost time to head back to Indian Apples and my depressing reality, that i thrive in.

----------


## 1buffsob

> one word. gas.


LOL. Oh the carb up days. How I love/hate them.  :LOL:   :LOL:  

1buffsob

----------


## novastepp

> LOL. Oh the carb up days. How I love/hate them.   
> 
> 1buffsob


oh, agreed!

----------


## novastepp

on those carb-reduced days. should i take my pm serving of the cortisol reducer before my evening session instead of before bed like i mormally do?

----------


## novastepp

50 min of cardo logged this evening. my mood is "suck" on these carb depleted days. i don't likw it, but you don't have to like what works most of teh time. hell, i don't like getting up at 4:30 either  :Smilie:  in any case i took teh cortisol blocker before cardio this evening because of teh depleted carb state i am undoubtedly in. i will do this on my non carb days.

----------


## spound

> 50 min of cardo logged this evening. my mood is "suck" on these carb depleted days. i don't likw it, but you don't have to like what works most of teh time. hell, i don't like getting up at 4:30 either  in any case i took teh cortisol blocker before cardio this evening because of teh depleted carb state i am undoubtedly in. i will do this on my non carb days.


Dude, I feel ya 100% I just bumped my cardio to 1hr in the am (yes, I do my cardio at 4:30 am as well...you aren't the only one) and also 1hr in the PM, or post-training. I am 2.5 weeks out and suffering. To get super lean you have to suffer to SOME extent, its part of the territory, otherwise everyone on the stage in BB shows would be shreaded....which is SELDOM the case.

----------


## novastepp

thanks for leveling with me and letting em know ur there with me. yeah it is starting to get much more difficult, but i am up for the challenge. i kind of like it  :Smilie: 

it will pay off in the end.

----------


## spound

> thanks for leveling with me and letting em know ur there with me. yeah it is starting to get much more difficult, but i am up for the challenge. i kind of like it 
> 
> it will pay off in the end.



Well I dont like it!!  :LOL:  you crazy bastard!!

Nah jk bro, its kinda cool knowing that not many others woudl be able to go through the shit you are doing right now, they would think you are crazy, and shit, no one even knows when you are on the damn treadmil at 4:30 am, they are still cozy in their beds....you don't give a **** though....its all for yourself bro, the self reward in the end is priceless as well IMO.

----------


## novastepp

50 minutes of cardio logged and my first meal downed. stupid security officer stopped me and questioned me too. i told him, "well maybe if you would open the fitness center 24hrs like you have it advertised, i wouldn't need to jog around here in the early morning. what a piece of shit. i'm jogging and i'm sure you all know what the dumbass asks me..."what are you up to? going for a nice healthy jog?" "DUHHHHHHH!!!"

anywho time to go to work. then cardio this evening. 





need some ownage here...it's been a while.
 :Owned:

----------


## spound

Just gettin my first meal down the hatch after cardio right now as well bro. What a dumbass security officer...lol I woudl be pissed about the gym opening....shit I have to clime through the window of a local apartment complex fitness center in order to do my cardio this early LOL

----------


## slimsc

hey nova,
I got my workout finished by 5:15 this morning, and just finished a 1 hr. brisk walk... My girlfriend has also joined in on the morning cardio...  :7up:

----------


## novastepp

> Just gettin my first meal down the hatch after cardio right now as well bro. What a dumbass security officer...lol I woudl be pissed about the gym opening....shit I have to clime through the window of a local apartment complex fitness center in order to do my cardio this early LOL


haha, i am going to talk to them on sunday about letting me have a key to it. they most likely won't allow it, but i won't know unless i ask. if i see him again i'm going to tell him that if he has a problem with em jogging this early that he could always get his fat ass out and go with me  :Smilie:

----------


## novastepp

> hey nova,
> I got my workout finished by 5:15 this morning, and just finished a 1 hr. brisk walk... My girlfriend has also joined in on the morning cardio...


i would hate training that early, BUT it is cool that your girl is joining you for teh morning cardio. i wish i had a cool girl like that. my last one was beautiful, funny, but NOT supportive...had to break it off with her, now if i had a girl who was as disciplined as myself, that would be heavenly  :Smilie:

----------


## spound

> hey nova,
> I got my workout finished by 5:15 this morning, and just finished a 1 hr. brisk walk... My girlfriend has also joined in on the morning cardio...


Consider yourself a lucky bastard, I would do anythign to have a partner to do cardio with at 4:45 am lol...especially if it was a female!!

----------


## slimsc

> *Consider yourself a lucky bastard*, I would do anythign to have a partner to do cardio with at 4:45 am lol...especially if it was a female!!



Spound,
i count my blessing everyday... I wonder if i can talk her into waking in her thong in the morning... Sorry i got off subject... roflmao ...  :Dancing Banana:

----------


## novastepp

yeah having a female always makes you push it harder too. a good friend of mine who is a hot younglady works at the gym facilities along with myself, and when she spots me, i always have a little more uhhmmph. i hada girlfriend previous to my ex, that would go evenings with me. but if a girl was dedicated to me enough to want to go at 430 in the am with me. i would undoubtedly keep her. i am dedicated to my women like i am my body. 100% all the time, but i have yet to find a girl who wants to take care of me the way i would want to take care of her. but i'm only 21, someday i hope it happens.

----------


## IronAdam

Look'n better every day nova, keep up the hard work!

----------


## novastepp

> Look'n better every day nova, keep up the hard work!


thanks a lot man. the hard work is definately paying off  :Thumps Up:

----------


## novastepp

so another 45mins of cardio IN. its humid and hot now, and wow am i sweating up a damn storm out there... but it feels so good  :Smilie:

----------


## Katelette81

Nice work Nova... I really admire your dedication. You're gonna exceed your goals for sure.. 

Cheers

----------


## novastepp

> Nice work Nova... I really admire your dedication. You're gonna exceed your goals for sure.. 
> 
> Cheers


well im at Lisa's, and we boTH went out tonight. good times and she is cool with tha early morning thing. cardio??!!

----------


## Superballer

what up nova? I have been checking in with your progress, just haven't been posting much, due to a hectic schedule.

Just wanted to drop in and say great job thus far!.... I've been cutting along with you and it's nice to see someone as motivated as me to training/diet (i.e. loss of social life) cause they are few and far between in the "real" world.

You had some kind words when I posted my pics/diet/training 12 weeks back, and I really appreciated it. Will be in touch, my man!

----------


## novastepp

> what up nova? I have been checking in with your progress, just haven't been posting much, due to a hectic schedule.
> 
> Just wanted to drop in and say great job thus far!.... I've been cutting along with you and it's nice to see someone as motivated as me to training/diet (i.e. loss of social life) cause they are few and far between in the "real" world.
> 
> You had some kind words when I posted my pics/diet/training 12 weeks back, and I really appreciated it. Will be in touch, my man!


thanks for the kind words bro. it is also very encouraging to see your success. congrats. and i'm glad i can be some sort of inspiration to some. i work hard, but i play hard too. i cannot wait to bulk, and i will assume you agree with me on that. i now tip my hat further to guys and girls, who cut hard....it takes a lot of discipline. anyway, thanks for stoppng in, and i'm giving you 2 of my "coolness points" because you look great bro, and you're on the same difficult journey.  :Owned:  for you  :Thumps Up:

----------


## Superballer

hahaha good lookin on the ownage man....

Now that you mentioned it, I just started bulking today. But after 12.5 weeks of cutting.

But from the sounds of it, your strength hasn't gone down much, if any, so keep on cutting if you feel you need it. I probably could have gone a bit longer but was starting to panic because I felt so little all the time... I have like the opposite of anorexia.

Will be watching bro.

----------


## novastepp

i know what u mean, i want to bulk so badly, but i dont have time to becauseof work and i don't have a facility. there really isn't any point of bulking when i can't train on a schedule, and am so stressed out. o i will just have o wait until august. i guss i will just up my cals here in a few weeks and maintain what i have by diet and cardio.

----------


## Katelette81

> well im at Lisa's, and we boTH went out tonight. good times and she is cool with tha early morning thing. cardio??!!



Looks like a really cool chick.. sounds like you guys are having fun  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## novastepp

yeah but her intentions aren't the same as mine. but oh well, you win some and lose some. for now we're just havin fun this summer. nothing physical... but yeah, cool girl nonetheless.

----------


## spound

You hit cardio tonight bro?? These twice a day hour long sessions are startin to wear on me BIGTIME.

----------


## novastepp

yeah i did hit cardio last night. i have just been out of it in sorts as of the past couple days. but i did get in 50 mins last night and another 45 minutes just now this morning. time to get ready for work. and that really sucks...

----------


## Warrior

> one word. gas.


 Try playing a little with the foods you use to carb up with... people vary in what sources work the best. Also, be careful for fiber - read the labels because a carb load day can lead to a lot of extra fiber that will cause some discomfort... and you may have something that was a lot more fiber rich than you had thought. Bagels are a personal favorite...

If the cardio is starting to run you down... try about 10 grams of the BCAA's beforehand, leucine, isoleucine, and valine - I am pretty convinced they help get your endurance up during depletion training. Buying in bulk powder form is obviously the cheapest route - the capsules normally require you to pop about 20 of them to get 10g's.

----------


## novastepp

> Try playing a little with the foods you use to carb up with... people vary in what sources work the best. Also, be careful for fiber - read the labels because a carb load day can lead to a lot of extra fiber that will cause some discomfort... and you may have something that was a lot more fiber rich than you had thought. Bagels are a personal favorite...
> 
> If the cardio is starting to run you down... try about 10 grams of the BCAA's beforehand, leucine, isoleucine, and valine - I am pretty convinced they help get your endurance up during depletion training. Buying in bulk powder form is obviously the cheapest route - the capsules normally require you to pop about 20 of them to get 10g's.



i consume 5 or 6 servings of BCAA's daily and yes i buy the bulk powder form. i never have tried them before cardio. i will do this next week to see how i feel. after my am cardio on empty, i always take in a serving of the BCAA powder and then eat my first meal 15 mins later. i am cycling my carbs (2 days a week i restrict very much and then teh rest of the week i am eating carbs throghout my day. i think oats are the cause of the gas. next time i carb up (whenever that may be, i will use whole wheat bread type foods and see how that works for me. oats work extremely well, but the gas is amazing. thank you for posting warrior!

----------


## 1buffsob

Yams and sweet potatoes are best for carbing up IMO. But..... I can understand why Nova might be hesitant to use them. LOL

1buffsob

----------


## novastepp

haha yes sir. how you been man? haven't heard from ya in a lil while.

----------


## novastepp

had a great chest/tri/shoulder workout today. (i was able to sneak into the gym  :Smilie:  ). so i did 30 mins cardio after too. i feel really good about my life today for some unknown reason.

----------


## 1buffsob

> haha yes sir. how you been man? haven't heard from ya in a lil while.


Just chilling man. You know I'm always lurking around. But you seem to have everything well covered now. I'm just here to provide encouragement and to threaten you when you're slacking.  :Big Grin: 

1buffsob

----------


## novastepp

cardio this morning and lisa and i played tennis today. i strayed from teh diet a little bit, but it was just that i jad oats as my carb source this morning because i wasn't at my apt. and i hadn't planned on not being here. in any case i ate gram for gram what it would be so it wasn't a loss at all. hangin with some family from Montana this evening and Lisa and myself are going out tonight...i'm her DD  :Smilie:

----------


## novastepp

had a great night last night with lisa and friends. it was a night that goes to show you don't need booze to have a good time. logged almost an hour of cardio this morning and i stopped to check heart rate a couple times and i was right below 120 everytime, so i am getting good at knowing where my heart rate is in terms of exercise. going to the national track and field championships today, which is something i love seeing as i used to compete in track. have a great day bros.

----------


## novastepp

huge freakin' leg day today and i elevated my legs for almost an hour afterwards because i knew/know there is going to be soreness involved. anyway, no work tomorrow so i will be having a back/bi day tomorrow at some point.  :Owned: 

i'm am so bored as hell right now

----------


## novastepp

i have a question that popped into my head for anyone to answer. what do you think about taking the s/f metamucil with a pro/fat meal before bed? i would say the digestion of that meal would be pretty slow seeing it has a lot of fiber, and fat involved. anywho. have a great night AR.

----------


## Superballer

Not sure about your q. 

But wanted to stop in and say keep up the good work my man! you seem like your generally in a good mood.

Bravo to that! Oh yeah... I don't know how broke you are. But I was unable to leave my house for 2 months and bought a home gym through craigslist.com

check out the site. It's a badass online classified. Anyways, my home gym was a little under 200, but has EVERYTHING I need. Incline, decline, olympic BB, squat. I will be using it until I go away to school in the fall. Just a thought.

----------


## novastepp

> Not sure about your q. 
> 
> But wanted to stop in and say keep up the good work my man! you seem like your generally in a good mood.
> 
> Bravo to that! Oh yeah... I don't know how broke you are. But I was unable to leave my house for 2 months and bought a home gym through craigslist.com
> 
> check out the site. It's a badass online classified. Anyways, my home gym was a little under 200, but has EVERYTHING I need. Incline, decline, olympic BB, squat. I will be using it until I go away to school in the fall. Just a thought.


thanks again for the kind words man. and no sh*t... that is in my budget. if it has a barbell and incline, decline and squat i wouldn't need anything else. i could just go buy some DB's! i'm going to give that site a shot and see if i can get any deals. thanks a million bro.

----------


## novastepp

A-Mazing cardio this morning. i had access to a treadmill and wow, that is so much better than outside, i almost forgot how amazing it is! anyway, off to kick ass all day today!

----------


## novastepp

had a great back/bi workout this evening followed up by about 30 mins of cardio. i am feeling so good today, my mood is just so positive. i hope i can stay this way. time to rest, i'm effing exhausted  :Smilie:

----------


## Superballer

no prob my man...

What's nice is, if you shop around intelligently, then you should be able to sell the thing for damn near the same price you bought it for, as weights don't get very worn out.

I had to drive 3 hours to get mine, none in my exact town, but definately worth checking out.

Good luck. Keep staying positive!!! haha... i was a fvcking asshole when cutting....

----------


## novastepp

another 50 minutes of cardio down the drain. its so easy to get up at 4:30 now. but i still hate it  :Smilie:  will be restricting carbs 2morrow and wednesday to see if i have any amped results before i train again this weekend. OWNAGE!!!  :Owned:

----------


## novastepp

another 50 minutes of cardio on a treadmill again. love em' and i wish i could afford to buy one or something. would be so nice. anyway... time to read  :Smilie:

----------


## ShnouzedUp

damn u ready to start bulkin yet or what? how much are u weighin now? I think me and u should have a race to 250... lol.. or somethin more realistic.

----------


## IBdmfkr

Nova thought I'd pop back in and see how you were doing.. Been following the log btw.. Not going to try and talk you out of it anymore lol, hope all is going well, you at 5% yet?!?

Btw, props for sticking with the diet for this long, it is tough bro I'm carb cycling as we speak as well.

----------


## novastepp

> damn u ready to start bulkin yet or what? how much are u weighin now? I think me and u should have a race to 250... lol.. or somethin more realistic.


haha, seeing as i am NATURAL  :Smilie:  i am ready to bulk for damn sure, but i dont have access to a training facility for a little longer than a month, and i am working 12-13 hours a day at the niversity and i honestly don't have enough time to rest, or put forth maximum effort in a gainer. but come august i'm going to give it everything i got and bulk... and i'm up for the challege regardless of what my first sentence is.

----------


## novastepp

> Nova thought I'd pop back in and see how you were doing.. Been following the log btw.. Not going to try and talk you out of it anymore lol, hope all is going well, you at 5% yet?!?
> 
> Btw, props for sticking with the diet for this long, it is tough bro I'm carb cycling as we speak as well.


thanks a lot & it means a lot. we've had some in depth and quality discussions in threads lately eh'. anyway, yeah i am down below 6% now for sure. and i have opted for a more slow loss of fat and a more of a mintaining cutting diet (if that makes sense). i don't feel like i can put forth all of my effort into gaining mass for now and i don't have access to a workout facility for about another month. and i know what u mean about the carb cycling = hell. well, its time for cardio... and i hope that you will offer any help to me when i start creating my workout regimine/LBM gaining diet/ ect. thanks a lot for sticking with me you 1BdMFkr  :Smilie:

----------


## novastepp

so its almost time to go hit up 50 mins of cardio this morning then a shorter day at work today. 2-8. freaking sweet! too bad that leaves me with about an hour to (cardio, shower, eat, get ready for tomorrow, kick ass, get ready for bed). oh well, gotta do what u gotta do...

----------


## 1buffsob

You're doing great Nova. You're at the last mile marker. It's just cruising from this point on.  :Wink: 

1buffsob

----------


## novastepp

so a little over 50 mins of cardio this morning. and thanks for the comment buff. it hasn't been easy and i am making very slow, but steady progress still. i didn't want to rush the end here since i have extra time before i can start bulking (have i said that everytime i respond?) but in any case. i feel so good about myself that i can't express it in words i just cannot thank everyone who made the slightest motivating positive comment in my direction. i am going to go next week as well since i have it off from work and put the finishing touches on my cutter then maintain from that point until mid august. during that time i will use it to create a training routine and perfect my bulking diet for teh duration of my clean yet superduper LBM gainer. not quite sure how long i want to do it... but after a few conversations and pointers i don't think i will give it a set time. i'm just going to eat, train, and sleep until i'm not seeing gains (in size) anymore. then i will lean out a little bit and hit it again  :Smilie:  i'll holla... oh yes, (you knew it was coming).......  :Owned:

----------


## spound

Sounds good Nova...keep it up! hOW'S YOUR STRENGTH HOLDING UP?

Yea, I wouldnt put any set time on your bulker, just keep eating until you arent gaining any more, or if you are putting on too much fat. I would suggest at least 6 months.

----------


## novastepp

strength is holding up great. i did deads the other day and did 350. now my personal best was 370 when i was almost finished with my pheraplex cycle a while back. and i had only dine 355 before my cutter so it hasn't gone down much. only place i have lost size was in my arms...but i believe that they held teh most fat on my body at the time, so that was expected IMO. my bench is sticking around 285-290 with a spotter and i did complete 305 once while on pheraplex as well so i haven't lost any strength there. and i never really squat with too heavy of weight becaus ei have a back problem. other than that i am holding up fine. 

bulking will definately run me to february i am hoping. i will fight any fat gain with cardio until i am not seeing any gains. but i consider myself to have really good genetics so i am hoping i can bulk for a long while.

----------


## novastepp

time for work, rested up today a lil. and i am only going to do 30mins of cardio this evening after work so i can get other things done before bed. have a great day all!

----------


## audis4

Nova, whats going on buddy? Excellent job on the progress, I'm speaking for everyone when i say we are all pround of ya! 

How many grams of carbs are you taking in on your workout days and if you wouldn't mind posting your cutting diet that would be cool. 

Thanks and good luck bro.

----------


## novastepp

if u read my log i have stated that i am not posting my diet. its a different approach that works for me and isn't like the "sticky". however, majority of my macros are carbs & protein i will say that  :Smilie:  thanks for stopping in.

----------


## Quil

Nova, nice going bro. You're making great progress, and I know you're ready to be done with cutting. Finish strong, though. How much cardio are you doing per day now? Seems like you've got 2 sessions a day on most days. How do you think that is working for you?

----------


## novastepp

yeah most days i'm doing 2 sessions a day. i started cardio and restricted diet fast so i needed a change and so i am incorporating 2 sessions a day, keeping my strength in check now and making sure i don't lose considerable size. 

the two sessions is working really well since i am already lean, and i am keeping my heart rate under a close eye, so i don't get into mucsle burning. i am supplementing BCAA's about 4-5 times a day with meals, and taking cortisol reducers am before my cardio and before bed.

----------


## Quil

Cool, thanks for the info. I'm going to try to bump my cardio up at least a few days a week to finish off my cutting phase. What are you using for cortisol? I just ordered Lean Extreme..I used it for a few weeks before and it worked well.

----------


## novastepp

> Cool, thanks for the info. I'm going to try to bump my cardio up at least a few days a week to finish off my cutting phase. What are you using for cortisol? I just ordered Lean Extreme..I used it for a few weeks before and it worked well.


Reduce XT.

----------


## novastepp

forgot to bring my phone with me this morning so i lost track of time and got wrapped up in my cardio and went for an hour or so. now i'm scrambling to get ready and get going... haha maybe should have a pro/fat meal because of how much i'm scurrying...postcardio lipolysis all the way!






but no i'll stick to the pro/carb.

----------


## novastepp

i get to do my evening cardio on a treadmil again this evening. sweetness. again with the restricted carbs and it is peeling teh fat off of me. i took a few pics with my phone but honestly... none of my pictures do me any justice. i look way better in good light and a mirror then i ever do in a pic. guess u'll have to take my word for it eh'

----------


## novastepp

FYI, next week is going to be my best week yet. treadmill all week for all sessions and my diet is (like always going to be point on with some more carb restricted days. i might have a slight load this saturday just to prepare my body in advance, then again, that may not be needed. in any case next week will take teh cake, being the only week in the entire 9 weeks that i will be able to use a treadmill for all my sessions. i have done really well with my heart rate even though i've had to figure it out with walking and jogging outside. but i never faltered. i'm looking for big things next week. i might post pics on monday night, and definately again sunday evening of next week. with final measurements/weight/stats...

----------


## 1buffsob

Nice to hear you're doing so well buddy.  :Smilie:  Yeah, those low carb days really shake the last bit of fat off don't they?  :Big Grin:  Just make sure you don't go too long without a decent carb up day. Looking forward to some more pics.

Also, just want you to know I'm proud of you bro. You're an inspiration.  :Wink: 

1buffsob

----------


## novastepp

so after that comment about the carb load, i will efinately have one this saturday then. and go balls next week. 


and buff, that comment about me being an inspiration really actually made my day, and my week. coming from you that mans a hell of a lot. thank you.

----------


## 1buffsob

> so after that comment about the carb load, i will efinately have one this saturday then. and go balls next week. 
> 
> 
> and buff, that comment about me being an inspiration really actually made my day, and my week. coming from you that mans a hell of a lot. thank you.


I find I only need to carb up every 10-12 days with this type of diet. But with you running natty, and not being able to lift much, and the low bf%, carbing up every 7-9 days sounds about right to keep muscle loss to a minimum.

Still waiting for those "creepishly skin tight" pics. LOL Holla anytime broheim.  :Wink/Grin:  

1buffsob

----------


## spound

If I knew more about your diet and/or how many carbs you are taking in and on what days, it would help me give you more conclusive opinions, but most likely I would say carb up a little this weekend, it couldnt hurt ya, if you have been really strict for a hwile your metabolism will fight back, and that carb day will pump it back up.

----------


## novastepp

yeah spound, i have been and i have restricted carbs well for a few days, so i think it will help. i am going to carb up saturday (day) and go back to normal in my last 2 meals just so i don't over do it.

----------


## novastepp

45 mins of cardio tonight with my HRT at or below 135 the entire time. felt good. funny how some evenings i sweat like a damn horse and others its a little milder. in any case i can't wait for next week to shred myself tight. "creepishly skin tight" as some buff sons a b*tches might say. but time to cook and shower and annoying stuff like get ready for work again...

----------


## novastepp

45 mins of cardio this morning was good. no treadmill (guess i was getting used to having it around for now) but in any case, i may or may not get to use it tonight (depending on when i get off work). time to shower and get ready for my exciting, not really, fun, yet not so fun, day.

----------


## Superballer

nova... you are a dedicated mofo... I'm LMAO cause I'm just going to sleep right now (I'll still sleep for 8 hours) but you're already up doing cardio starting your Friday.

Even with the time gap... many props. I mean doing cardio was easy for me everyday without school/work, but it'll take alot of discipline when next cut rolls around and I have responsibilities.

Keep it up bro.

----------


## novastepp

> nova... you are a dedicated mofo... I'm LMAO cause I'm just going to sleep right now (I'll still sleep for 8 hours) but you're already up doing cardio starting your Friday.
> 
> Even with the time gap... many props. I mean doing cardio was easy for me everyday without school/work, but it'll take alot of discipline when next cut rolls around and I have responsibilities.
> 
> Keep it up bro.


and i'll be right there with you for support.  :Thumps Up:

----------


## IBdmfkr

Lets see some before+after pics bro.. curious to see your hard-earned results.

----------


## novastepp

> Lets see some before+after pics bro.. curious to see your hard-earned results.


in a week i will do that  :Smilie:

----------


## novastepp

nailed down about 50 mins of cardio this evening. having a small meal right now, and adding a little no fat cottage cheese, because i'm off to play sand volleyball at 7. i'll holla!

----------


## novastepp

freaking 3 hours of sand volleyball. i feel amazing today. i got back on teh carbs on the perfect day. i used them all for sure. have a good night all. time for bed, this boy is X-hausted.

----------


## hardgainer12

ive been reading and waitin for the pics to show up and i just want to say ur doin damn good bro!!! i wanna have ur determination!

----------


## novastepp

> ive been reading and waitin for the pics to show up and i just want to say ur doin damn good bro!!! i wanna have ur determination!


thanks man. appreciated greatly, all you on here give me strength. and pics will be up at the end of next week.

----------


## novastepp

45 mins of cardio done. carb loading for 5 meals today, then i've decided to have a pro/fat meal before bed tonight. 75g of carbs per meal today for 5 meals will be 375g of carbs for the day which will suffice for a pseudo-load day. looking at going to the pool, and then heading to a trainer buddy for a chest/shoulder/tri workout this afternoon / early evening.

----------


## svarturer

Cool !!! Looking good

Cant wait to following your bulk thread  :Wink:

----------


## novastepp

thanks main. and good luck on your cutter  :Thumps Up:  and i hope u have a great time on your vacation.

----------


## novastepp

just got done training chest, tris, and shoulders. pressed a lot more weight this week than last! strength is going up a little for sure. got a great pump too.

i have noticed that now that i'm leaned out, i can really focus more on the muscles doing the work and feel them squeeze. i was able to do it before, yes. but now it is much more obvious and i can really control movements. i think my bulker is going to be great for sure.

----------


## novastepp

forgot to mention that i did do 30mins of cardio after myworkot this evening. i have been reading a lot latey, both about nutrition and also a book called "the 12th card" its written by Jeffery Deaver. a suspense/mystery writer and he is and has been, my favorite writer. anyways, back to the book and my pathetic (now lean) life.

----------


## novastepp

50 mins of cardio down the drain. had to go outside to do it because the access to the treadmill was busy until noon. and i got up at 9, so i decided to just get it done the good ol' way. back & bis today without deads since i went balls last week and my legs are pretty tired from all my activity of late... i am just going to practice some good form and do them with my 100lb BB. in any case, time to shower and then maybe read more since my book is freaking addicting!!!

----------


## novastepp

freaking good back/bi/trap workout. i did do deadlift but light weight and solid form and stuck static holds on my traps after each lift. then on to rows in which my strength stayed nearly exactly the same from last week. only discouraging aspect of my workout was my bicep strength...actually more in the endurance part. i did flat BB curl first for my bis (no difference from previous week) and i thought my strength would go up in endurance but it actually went down 2 reps. however, i think that beach volleyball for 4 hours 2 days ago might be to blame since my forearms are tender. but my hammer curls with 55's were exactly the same and i did those after the flat BB curls... i don't know. but next week i won't be playing immense amounts of volleyball so we'll see then. its actually not that bad, actually not bad at all. i guess i was just surprised. i dont like failing anything...especially when i put forth 100% of my effort into whatever it is. great workout, great post cardio for 30 mins, now time to endulge in that PWO meal  :Smilie:  i'll holla.

----------


## novastepp

ok bumped my morning cardio up to an hour this morning for my am cardio and for the rest of the week. back to sttrictness again with the diet. no pro/fat meals, nothing just the basics all week. i am however going to be cycling my carbs all week, but sadly, using only the foods i have been using the entire time. time to EAT!

----------


## novastepp

bored as hell all day. makes sticking the diet both easy and hard.

easy in the respect that i have nothing better to do, so i have no excuse to not eat correctly.

hard in the manner that i want to eat all the time so i have to keep my mind and body busy which can be a chore sometimes when you like in about 500 square feet of an apartment, by yourself and all your friends went home for the week.

i am heading home tonight, but i didn't feel like going home all day.

----------


## novastepp

oh well ya know...

"its not having what you want, its wanting what you've got"

----------


## novastepp

i cleaned my whole damn apartment and beat the entire game of "Streets Of Rage 2" for Sega.

by the way if you have a decent stero system either at home or in your car i highly recommend downloading the song -"Shiva" from -Streets of rage 2- that song pumps me up, and hits real hard with good speakers. just some randomness because of how bored i am. 

now off to go outside and read...

----------


## novastepp

wonder how close your cardio sessions should be? i am feeling it here soon...

----------


## novastepp

yeah, cardioing here at bout 445 or so for 45 mins. i'm all antsy and shit. i don't want to waste this energy, seeing as it is about2.5 hrs after eating i think this is a very good time to nuke some remaining fat...

then heading home to chill with the family. i miss people.

----------


## novastepp

45 mins of cario done and done. i sweated like a damn horse in there  :Smilie: 

anyone think one hour am and 45mins pm is super driving it carzy? keep in min di've been at it a while and my body is starting to get used to teh diet and cardio i had been doing.

i don't see it as overkill, but i might just go back to the 45/45 split.

heading home for about 5 days, will have pics by end of the week sometime. i'll holla!

O W N A G E  :Owned:

----------


## spound

I think 1hr and then 45 min is fine...just listen to your body and pay attention to any drastic drops in strength and/or body weight.

----------


## novastepp

right on!  :Thumps Up:

----------


## Myka

rofl..you still live in indian apples? haha this has become quite the thread..props for keeping the fight going nova!

----------


## novastepp

MY MAN!!! OH MY GOD!!!

dude i have missed you. i asked around and no one had heard where u were. nice Hodini maneuver bro. good to see you back, we need to catch up man, hope all is well and holla at me man...

 :Owned:  for Myka's return, and i'm giving him +2 coolness points  :Smilie:

----------


## novastepp

1hr. of cardio complete. and i feel good. my parents have offered to pick up the tab for me on my first grocery shopping run. but i still wish i could bulk now instead of waiting, but time and the amount of rest i will be getting is an issue. but nonetheless, i am going to stock up until i can train properly. 

it is going to be about a month or a little longer until i will have the opportunity to really train hard, so that is going to be a while to maintain what i have, but i really don't have a choice. anyday i get the chance i am going to train and up my cals for that day, but until about august 20th or so, i won't have time and resources to train to my capacity. time to shower and get ready to go.

----------


## Myka

rofl thanks for the welcome nova...try not to get discouraged until you can train at 100%. do what you can and keep posting my man..

----------


## novastepp

thanks bro. yeah i will just maintain go steady with cardio and eat well. probably have a few meals a day that mock my cirrent diet and i will be fine until bulking time  :Smilie:

----------


## novastepp

another 45minute cardio session in the books. 

the book i've been reading is crazy addicting now. sadly, i'm almost finished. i was reading it...while walking on the treadmill. 

in any case, happy 4th to everyone. and it's time to finish the book.

planning a small workout tomorrow based around pec-deck, bench press, leg extensions and lat pulldowns. a small all around workout.

----------


## novastepp

finished the book. freaking good book. i drove 10 minutes to a store and picked up another of his novels. haha "i became... addicted" "tyler's words coming out of my mouth... again"

his book sare going to come in real handy when i need all teh rest i can get on my bulker and i just read away...

almost time for my last meal of the day and beddy bye. have a good night all  :Smilie:

----------


## novastepp

another 60 minute cardio session.

getting real antsy to bulk, want to quit my job, to have time to train. but i obviously can't since its cholarship and i'm broke if i don't do it in teh summer/fall/apring, and mentoring helps too, but other thgan that...don't need a real job. 

lately i've been reseraching like crazy and am learning more and more about gear. leaning towards a first cycle in august 07??? who knows, right now i know i'm not ready...but it has been something i've been thinking about.

i'm looking better in the mirror, but i swear, pictures don't do me any justice because i can see changes, but they are subtle, like chest striations you can't see well after a photo is snapped, more hamstring definition, and the side of my bicep ops more now... however when i took a few pics with my sis' crap camera, they sucked. but i will have pics up for you on friday.

----------


## novastepp

now i'm asking anyone who reads this ancient thread to give me some advice. 

seeing as i will have roughly 6 weeks to not be able to dedicate enough time to training for me to want to start to bulk and waste time on trying to train/eat/and rest to the maximum i ask you this...


what the f*ck should i do for those 6 weeks? maintain with a new diet? or stick the one i had and just add a few cals to it so i don't lose any more size ro strength and train infrequently or as often as i have been able to? 

i am thinking of just maintaining and doing about 6-8 hours of cardio a week to maintain size and strength and then hit it hard when that time comes.

----------


## 1buffsob

> now i'm asking anyone who reads this ancient thread to give me some advice. 
> 
> seeing as i will have roughly 6 weeks to not be able to dedicate enough time to training for me to want to start to bulk and waste time on trying to train/eat/and rest to the maximum i ask you this...
> 
> 
> what the f*ck should i do for those 6 weeks? maintain with a new diet? or stick the one i had and just add a few cals to it so i don't lose any more size ro strength and train infrequently or as often as i have been able to? 
> 
> i am thinking of just maintaining and doing about 6-8 hours of cardio a week to maintain size and strength and then hit it hard when that time comes.


Seeing as how most people don't know your complete diet, it would be pretty hard for them to comment huh?  :Wink/Grin:  LOL

Nova, you're going to need to come up with a new diet. Use the principles from your current cutting diet. Stick with pro/carb the majority of your meals and add 2 pro/fat meals. Since you won't be training very often, keeping carbs relatively low would be a good idea. No more than 250g coming from sweet potatoes, red potatoes, and oats. Bump protein intake a bit as well. IMHO, the best thing to do is try to "maintain". You can continue to build strength if/when you get to the gym, and mature your muscles. Then, when you have time to dedicate yourself to it, go for a solid lean bulk. 

And as you said, keep the cardio going. Not as much as you've been doing though. But 4-5 sessions a week for 45-60 minutes.

You're almost done brotha. Keep it up.  :Thumps Up: 

1buffsob

----------


## slimsc

Nova,
great job... What ever you decide i am sure your dedication will prevail!!!  :Bow1:

----------


## novastepp

> Seeing as how most people don't know your complete diet, it would be pretty hard for them to comment huh?  LOL
> 
> Nova, you're going to need to come up with a new diet. Use the principles from your current cutting diet. Stick with pro/carb the majority of your meals and add 2 pro/fat meals. Since you won't be training very often, keeping carbs relatively low would be a good idea. No more than 250g coming from sweet potatoes, red potatoes, and oats. Bump protein intake a bit as well. IMHO, the best thing to do is try to "maintain". You can continue to build strength if/when you get to the gym, and mature your muscles. Then, when you have time to dedicate yourself to it, go for a solid lean bulk. 
> 
> And as you said, keep the cardio going. Not as much as you've been doing though. But 4-5 sessions a week for 45-60 minutes.
> 
> You're almost done brotha. Keep it up. 
> 
> 1buffsob


exactly waht i was going to do. i was going to keep my carbs teh same during the day and 1-2oz of sweet potato with every meal and up my protein to cover those cals. then my last two meals would be pro/fat. i am going to have a week to cut again (the first week of august) just to clean up anything that might go haywire during the next month. after that i will have 2 weks until bulk-off  :Smilie:  i'm going to do cardio am on the weekends for 45 mins and every evening for 30 mins. it may be more than needed, but i seriously am addicted to cardio and i have to tell myself to not do it sometimes  :Smilie:

----------


## novastepp

> Nova,
> great job... What ever you decide i am sure your dedication will prevail!!!


thanks man, that means a lot. i'm glad you can see my determination paying off now. i hope it does in the future as well  :Thumps Up:  +1 coolness for you my man !

----------


## 1buffsob

You have a PM  :Smilie: 

1buffsob

----------


## novastepp

45mins of cardio in and recorded. i am going to play a little b-ball tonight and hopefully kick ass. my mom made me a turkey breast, so i will be subbing tuirkey breast for chicken breast tomorrow and as long as i can on friday. pics friday afternoon before i head back to Indian Apples.

----------


## novastepp

hour done. getting some serious sun today outside all day long. of course by myself, but i can read and you know REST. been thinking about bulking with every waking hour and i am going to buy a gym membership with te little moeny i have and start mu mulker here at the end of july. going to slap up a diet this weekend and finish it tuesday so you should expect it then.


should i start a bulking log? or just continue here with this one?

----------


## 1buffsob

Finally...... get your ass in the gym nova. haha.

And no, start a new thread. And not in this forum either.  :Wink:  PM answered BTW.

1buffsob

----------


## IBdmfkr

> hour done. getting some serious sun today outside all day long. of course by myself, but i can read and you know REST. been thinking about bulking with every waking hour and i am going to buy a gym membership with te little moeny i have and start mu mulker here at the end of july. going to slap up a diet this weekend and finish it tuesday so you should expect it then.
> 
> 
> should i start a bulking log? or just continue here with this one?


If you want to stay puny your whole life then keep eating like a 12yr old etheopian girl.. when you're ready to grow then bulk. LMAO.

Just giving your a hard time.. haven't rained on your diet in a while.  :LOL:

----------


## novastepp

> If you want to stay puny your whole life then keep eating like a 12yr old etheopian girl.. when you're ready to grow then bulk. LMAO.
> 
> Just giving your a hard time.. haven't rained on your diet in a while.


haha i appreciate your humor, and your knowingly serious statement about me needing to bulk  :Smilie:  i'm glad to have you around, i know you know your shit, and i respect you a lot. i hope you'll be around to guide me in finalizing my diet and helping me with training questions as i set up my program soon. take care  :Thumps Up:

----------


## novastepp

p.s. 1bdmfkr, can i borrow your legs?... and never give them back  :Big Grin:

----------


## IBdmfkr

lol.. sure after I outgrow them in a couple years  :Wink:

----------


## novastepp

> lol.. sure after I outgrow them in a couple years


 :1hifu:  

haha, yeah. i think that i can for once say the same thing about mine  :Big Grin:

----------


## novastepp

45 minutes of cardio felt freaking great. got a good tan washing my car and reading outside today. going to take out some cash tomorrow and putting it in the ol' checking account so i can get me some protein and get me that membership. i'll holla.

----------


## novastepp

hour of cardio finished. when i get the chance to take pics that afternoon they will be up!

i'll holla

----------


## audis4

Hell ya nova! You better post those pics up today!! :AaGreen22:  
I can't wait to see the new pics and the bulking diet (which you should post as well)!
Take care nova and I will continue to follow your progress. peace bro.

----------


## novastepp

final stats...

5'9" 173lbs
waist 29"
bicep 15.5 in.
lower thigh 20.5 in
upper thigh 23 in
neck 17 in

bf 5.55% -checked today at the physical therapy dept...for free  :Big Grin: 

pics... momentarily...

----------


## novastepp

a few of the final pics.

----------


## novastepp

back, bicep, and calves.

----------


## novastepp

the wheels, back spread (depressing one hahah), bicep...

----------


## novastepp

my favorite, the front full  :Big Grin:

----------


## novastepp

:Owned:

----------


## novastepp

before and after...side bicep.

----------


## novastepp

before and after... standing

----------


## 1buffsob

Holy hell!!! Nova, I'm at a loss for words. You have officially, without a doubt, achieved the "Creepishly Skin Tight" look.  :Big Grin: 

All I can say is congratulations. You've made me proud.

This is for you:  :Owned:  

 :2worship:  

1buffsob

----------


## novastepp

before and after... owned

----------


## novastepp

> Holy hell!!! Nova, I'm at a loss for words. You have officially, without a doubt, achieved the "Creepishly Skin Tight" look. 
> 
> All I can say is congratulations. You've made me proud.
> 
> This is for you:  
> 
>  
> 
> 1buffsob



Hell Yeah! and if you knew how much of my results i owe to you, you would be at an even greater loss of words. you helped me so much man. along with everyone else who contributed to my drive and determination. i need to head back to indy now, but thank you buff for everything.

----------


## 1buffsob

> Hell Yeah! and if you knew how much of my results i owe to you, you would be at an even greater loss of words. you helped me so much man. along with everyone else who contributed to my drive and determination. i need to head back to indy now, but thank you buff for everything.


I didn't do a damn thing Nova. I wasn't the one starving or getting up at 4:30am to do cardio. Well...... actually I was. But that was for me.  :LOL: 

You did it bro. Congrats. Now go have a beautiful carb up day tomorrow, and maybe a desert if you're feeling brave.  :Smilie: 


To anyone who thinks they need steroids to help them lose bf................ pictures speak a thousand words.

1buffsob

----------


## svarturer

LOOKIN GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD

GJ man

----------


## audis4

Bad ass dude!!! Your physique is exactly what I'm after! You look terrific. How often did you cheat/carb up and how long did your transformation take?

Nice Job once again.  :Bbbump:

----------


## novastepp

> I didn't do a damn thing Nova. I wasn't the one starving or getting up at 4:30am to do cardio. Well...... actually I was. But that was for me. 
> 
> You did it bro. Congrats. Now go have a beautiful carb up day tomorrow, and maybe a desert if you're feeling brave. 
> 
> 
> To anyone who thinks they need steroids to help them lose bf................ pictures speak a thousand words.
> 
> 1buffsob


yeah you don't need gear to get lean  :Smilie: 

you really helped me keep motivated though. there were times where i wanted to break, but i didn't thank goodness. time to get out...

----------


## novastepp

> LOOKIN GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD
> 
> GJ man


thanks a lot bud.  :Thumps Up:

----------


## novastepp

> Bad ass dude!!! Your physique is exactly what I'm after! You look terrific. How often did you cheat/carb up and how long did your transformation take?
> 
> Nice Job once again.



i didn't "cheat" i did have a few nights where i drank there towards the beginning and middle, but i never cheated and went all out with food. i carbed up only after i restricted my carbs for a few days or after about 3 weeks. so only about 4-5 times i think, not often. thanks for the kind words, and the diet should be up this weekend when i get her started.

----------


## Quil

Dude....wow. Very impressive results, man. Congratulations, you certainly earned it. BULK TIME!!!

----------


## IBdmfkr

Great work Nova! Impressive changes. NOW TIME TO GET HUGE! BULK BULK BULK.

----------


## svarturer

> i didn't "cheat" i did have a few nights where i drank there towards the beginning and middle, but i never cheated and went all out with food. i carbed up only after i restricted my carbs for a few days or after about 3 weeks. so only about 4-5 times i think, not often. thanks for the kind words, and the diet should be up this weekend when i get her started.



You are gonna post your whole diet here ? You should do that
And maybe your bulk to

----------


## novastepp

> Dude....wow. Very impressive results, man. Congratulations, you certainly earned it. BULK TIME!!!


appreciate it. and yes, BULK TIME.

----------


## novastepp

> You are gonna post your whole diet here ? You should do that
> And maybe your bulk to


yeah, i'm going to make a new thread for my bulking diet this afternoon sometime.

----------


## novastepp

> Great work Nova! Impressive changes. NOW TIME TO GET HUGE! BULK BULK BULK.


thanks a lot man. i like the visible differences you can see in the pics along with the small subtler ones i see in the miror or in good sunlight.

huge is right, i'm posting my bulking diet this afternoon sometime. and i'm going to start bulking mid-next week  :Thumps Up:

----------


## Katelette81

Dude... very impressive, nice work! People should be paying for those pics!! LOL

----------


## novastepp

paying? hahahah, i paid.  :Big Grin:

----------


## timtim

awesome work.

----------


## novastepp

> awesome work.


thanks a lot Tim2. appreciate the support.

----------


## Myka

wow nova you look awesome...Im a social retard so I wont try to think of anything charming to say rofl.. your leaving me behind!!!(my fault though) ..Im gonna get back on track soon and follow your example :Smilie:

----------


## novastepp

> wow nova you look awesome...Im a social retard so I wont try to think of anything charming to say rofl.. your leaving me behind!!!(my fault though) ..Im gonna get back on track soon and follow your example


my man, we all need breaks. and i know things havent gone your way a little while ago. so just let everything settle in...then...outgrow those clothes  :Big Grin:

----------


## slimsc

Damn... That is sick...

 :7up:

----------


## Project

Nova, you're the real deal. Much respect.

----------


## novastepp

> Damn... That is sick...


 :LOL:  i appreciate that man. it was hard, but determination and finding what works for you does just that...it works. you can do anything with hard work and determination. and a good diet  :Big Grin:

----------


## novastepp

> Nova, you're the real deal. Much respect.


thank you project. with such little time under my belt here and in the training world. i think it is great that i have found what works best for me in terms of cutting. i figure that i want to find what works BEST for me now, so i canm work on everything else later. knowing what foods work for me, and what exercises and routines provide the most benefits, is an aspect of training many never look at and take for granted. i wanted to know those things frst before i got into the game. now i'm ready to bulk and figure out exactly what makes me grow!

----------


## adam969

Nova, I am new to this site began reading your thread. Read I couple pages and skipped to the end. I will definatley read the whole thing. Anyway, very impresive, the school work too. My Dad is on the addm. board at a med school and I know how competitive it is. I am trying to cut as well in a since, but my story is a little diff. You are an inspiration thanx

----------


## novastepp

thanks adam, and good luck. you can learn so much here so read up and work hard bro!

----------


## UpstateTank

goddamn nova congrats on your success!

----------


## novastepp

thanks a lot upstate. means a lot. the support from guys liek you here helps out more than you know. it really keeps me going.

----------


## hawktribal

unreal bro... that's a helluva job. now let the fun begin with the bulk.

----------


## Big Broker 1

great job nova, i just started my diet this week and i must say to all that have never gone on a diet like this before it is not for the weak minded....1 week almost down 51 to go....lmao..more like 11 more to go

----------


## novastepp

> unreal bro... that's a helluva job. now let the fun begin with the bulk.


thanks a lot man. i'm beginning to up my cals now, and i am about ready to begin teh bulk. i have been in the gym the past few days peparing for my bulk. it will start sometime soon. proally monday. but i won't have teh all out go it all starting until mid august because time is preciously small a,d my ability to eat at the appropriate times is trashed because of work. i do my best, but its no where near my potential when school starts.

----------


## novastepp

> great job nova, i just started my diet this week and i must say to all that have never gone on a diet like this before it is not for the weak minded....1 week almost down 51 to go....lmao..more like 11 more to go



good luck to you mate  :Thumps Up:  you'll do fine. just remember... bricks or shit?

----------


## audis4

Hey nova, one quick question....when you were on your cut (I'm sure there were those times when you felt like snacking; I dunno I never really get full after my meals) do you think that making several (3) cups worth of broccoli would harm your gains any? I realize that there ARE carbs in vegetables but wondering if something like broccoli could help keep me full yet yield the gains I am after (which is to get cut like yourself)?

Thanks man and good luck on the bulk!

----------


## novastepp

i would drink sugar free metamucil when i was really having a hard time with hunger. brocolli won't hurt you, but don't have too much, its a cutting diet and when ur hungry for a time before your next meal its you burning fat, remember that, and then i would go back to what 1buffsob told me "drink a glass of water and suck it up!"  :Big Grin:

----------


## audis4

alright, I will take your advise! crap, I hate being hungry haha.

----------


## novastepp

so did i, but fight through it baby!!!!

----------


## ph34rsh4ck

5.5% bf?? no offense, great results and fantastic job stayin dedicated, but to me that looks a lil more like around 8...?

----------


## audis4

ya he WAS probly 8% before the cut. You definitely look in the LOW LOW BF % now nova! 
My buddy is about 8% and has no where near the definition Nova has now. 
Great Job Nova!!!

----------


## IBdmfkr

> 5.5% bf?? no offense, great results and fantastic job stayin dedicated, but to me that looks a lil more like around 8...?


He's deff lower than 8%.. I'm at 6.5-7% right now and he is showing more striations etc... Hard to tell at lower percentages, everyone holds it differently.

----------


## novastepp

> 5.5% bf?? no offense, great results and fantastic job stayin dedicated, but to me that looks a lil more like around 8...?


i had a hydrostatic test and a 7point caliber test done, so i'm sure i'm about right. but hey thanks for commenting.

----------


## novastepp

> ya he WAS probly 8% before the cut. You definitely look in the LOW LOW BF % now nova! 
> My buddy is about 8% and has no where near the definition Nova has now. 
> Great Job Nova!!!


thanks a lot man. it was hard work and in any case it payed off BIG TIME  :Smilie:

----------


## novastepp

this thread is coming back from the dead...

i am beginning to get back into cutting mode. am cardio, post workout cardio, and eating a little less. i am still eating about 3400 calories a day but i think i can lose fat with cardio. in any case, in 2 weeks i should have pics up. as of right now...


5'9"
207lbs
proally a little less than 10% bf (maybe)
17 inch biceps
16.5 inch calves
18.5 inch neck
22.5 inch lower thigh
25 inch upper thigh

31.5 inch waist

----------


## novastepp

oh, and i use this for motivation and to keep myself dedicated. comment if you wish. 

 :Owned:

----------


## Myka

nova you are my idol :Smilie:

----------


## novastepp

haha thanks bro. how you been?

i am hoping to lose a lil fat now and maintain my newly acquired size. hope to talk to you soon main...

----------


## xnotoriousx

Man, I know this shit is old as hell, but after reading the whole thing I had to post and say I admire your hard work all the way around. Great thread. What are you up to now days?

----------


## novastepp

> Man, I know this shit is old as hell, but after reading the whole thing I had to post and say I admire your hard work all the way around. Great thread. What are you up to now days?


thanks. yeah this was my first go at a real diet and training situation, and it worked out very nicely.

My measurements are bigger all around, but I can't be entirely sure as to exact numbers. I think my thighs are hovering around 28 inches, but not quite. I'm weighing in at around 225 and probably 10-12ish% bodyfat at the moment. nearly 18 inch biceps... but I HAVE LATS NOW. haha. and my chest has grown a lot too. growing is a long process, but I've made some good progress over the years. I will be cutting again this late spring, to get to a super lean 210lbs..., and possibly make another log???

thanks for the bump. maybe it will help show folks what a little dedication can do.

----------


## xnotoriousx

Yeah those wheels really stand out, nice thread man. Clearly a showcase of what time and effort can achieve. I can't wait to start my cut. Started at 185, now at 197 and leaner then before so I know i'm on the right track. This makes me want to start a log as well, when the time presents itself.

----------

